# Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages



## Salziges Silber (11. Januar 2012)

*Heute, 11.01.2012*

*NDR *

*18.15 Uhr* 
*Die Fischhändler* -Das Harte Geschäft um den Nordseefisch
-------------------------------------------------------

*N24*

*20.15 Uhr*
*Die Orcas* - Die Wahrheit über die Killerwale

*22.14 Uhr*
*Haie* - Gefahr aus der Tiefe

*23.15 Uhr*
*Rausgefischt und aufgetischt* - So kommt der Fisch auf den Teller
----------------------------------------------------------

*ZDF*

*20.15 Uhr*

*Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst*

*-------------------------------------------*


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 13.01.2012*

*NDR*

*20.15 Uhr *
*Die Nordstory* - Leben an der Nordsee

*21.15 Uhr*
*Die Reportage* - Dem Kabeljau auf der Spur

______________________________________________

*Pro 7*

*20.15 Uhr*

*Deja vu* - Wettlauf gegen die Zeit

----------------------------------------

*RTL*

*20.15 Uhr*

*Der Pakt der Wölfe* 
Fantasyfilm, F/CDN 2001
---------------------------------------


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, den 19.01.2012*

*NDR *

*20.15 Uhr *
*mare - Tv ....Die Karibikinsel Guadeloupe*

*21.00 Uhr*
*mare - TV...Das Magazin der Meere...Kuba*
------------------------------------------------------
*VOX*

*20.15 Uhr*
*Der Teufel trägt Prada  Komödie ... mit Meryl Streep*


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 20.01.2012*

*NDR*

*20.15 Uhr*
*Die Nordstory...Menschen an Meer-Von zwei Fischern und eine Frau*

*21.15 Uhr*
*Die Reportage...Papa im Krieg*
---------------------------------------------------------

*N-TV*

*20.10 Uhr*
*Unter Wasser:Katrastrophen aus dem Meer (Reportage)*

*21.05*
*Killerquallen vor Australien (Doku)*


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Mach bloß immer weiter so.#6
Schaue selbst schon lange in keine Programmzeitschrift mehr.
MÜll, Müll, M.. schade verpasst.
DANKE :q


----------



## Bolli82 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Oh guter Beitrag hier. Werde es verfolgen!#6


----------



## Bobster (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ja Klasse,
dann brauch auch ich mich nicht mehr durch das
gesülze der TV-Zeitungen kämpfen. :q

...aber ich denke ich gucke doch Fußball...|rotwerden


----------



## hanzz (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Samstag, 21.01.2012 *SWR* 								 							 						 					 					 						 							 								 									Beginn: 08:15 Uhr 									Ende: 08:45 Uhr 									Länge: 30 min.
*Natur nah* 

																					Folge							1/2, 							Von Stachelinski und Steinmännchen - Überleben im Fließgewässer 														
Spannend verläuft der  Existenzkampf unter der Wasseroberfläche eines sauberen, naturnahen  Baches. Das Stichlingsmännchen baut sein Nest und verteidigt es gegen  Feinde. Otter jagen nach Fischen. In der Nacht schreitet der Flusskrebs  über den Bachgrund, auf der Suche nach Aas und Schlammröhren-Würmern.  Köcherfliegen-Larven verkleben Steinchen zu schützenden Hüllen. Die  zieht ihnen die Wasseramsel wieder aus. Sie frisst nur nackte  Steinmännchen.


----------------------------------------------------



*HR*

*Aufbruch im Nordmeer* 																				- D 2008 																			 									Sonntag, 22.01.2012 								 							 						 					 					 						 							 								 									Beginn: 09:15 Uhr 									Ende: 10:00 Uhr 									Länge: 45 min.
 							Aufbruch im Nordmeer 							
																					Folge							2/3 							 														
Frischer Fang im Beringmeer.
Die  Dokumentation führt ins Beringmeer, wo die beiden Großmächte USA und  Russland unmittelbar aufeinandertreffen. Hier machen sich  Rohstoffkonzerne und Fangflotten auf den Weg in bisher unzugängliche  Regionen, um neue Fischgründe zu erobern. Wo früher lediglich  Ureinwohner nach Fischen, Robben und Walrossen jagten, geht heute die  kommerzielle Fischerei auf Fang. Russische, amerikanische und asiatische  Fischtrawler machen vor allem Jagd auf den begehrten Seelachs. Doch die  Zukunft der Seelachsfischerei ist ungewiss. Wissenschaftliche  Untersuchungen belegen, dass die Temperaturen im Beringmeer steigen und  viel weniger Eis in den Süden gelangt. Der Schwerpunkt der  Seelachsfischerei wird sich daher in russische und internationale  Gewässer verlagern. Die Dokumentation hat sich auf den Pribilof- und  Kommandeurinseln und auf der russischen Halbinsel Kamtschatka, am Rande  des Beringmeers, umgesehen. Sie hat Umweltschutzgruppen, lokale Fischer  und Polizeiinspektoren begleitet und sich an Bord einer schwimmenden  Fischfabrik begeben. In eindrucksvollen Bildern zeigt sie den bislang  wenig beachteten Zusammenhang zwischen Klimawandel und Überfischung.

*Aufbruch im Nordmeer* 																				- D 2009 																			 									Sonntag, 29.01.2012 								 							 						 					 					 						 							 								 									Beginn: 09:15 Uhr 									Ende: 10:00 Uhr 									Länge: 45 min.
 							Aufbruch im Nordmeer 							
																					Folge							3/3 							 														
Der Schatz in der Barentssee.
In  der Barentssee befinden sich enorme Gas- und Ölvorkommen. Lange Zeit  war ein wirtschaftlicher Abbau dieser wertvollen Ressourcen undenkbar.  Jetzt hat das erste Gasfeld die Produktion aufgenommen: "Snohvit",  "Schneewittchen". 140 Kilometer vor Hammerfest fördern mitten im Meer  vollautomatische Anlagen den Rohstoff zu Tage, Pipelines transportieren  ihn zur modernsten Gasverflüssigungsanlage der Welt. Snohvit ist der  Brückenkopf zur Eroberung der Arktis, der erste Schritt ins Polarmeer.  Ove Tobias Gudmestad hat an der Planung dieses gigantischen norwegischen  Industrieprojekts des Öl- und Gaskonzerns StatoilHydro mitgearbeitet.  Gemeinsam mit Wissenschaftlern und Ingenieuren sucht er nach neuen  Technologien, um die Schätze aus den eisigen Fluten zu bergen und  weitere Vorkommen zu erschließen. Nicht alle Menschen sind vom Boom in  der Barentssee so begeistert wie die Schatzsucher von StatoilHydro. So  verfolgt Nina Jensen von der Umweltorganisation WWF die Aktivitäten der  Energiekonzerne seit Jahren mit kritischem Blick. Die Arktis ist eine  der letzten weitgehend unberührten Naturlandschaften der Welt.  Ölkatastrophen könnten in dieser hochsensiblen Gegend furchtbare  Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt haben. Die Dokumentation begleitet Ove  Tobias Gudmestad auf dem Weg Richtung Polarmeer und Nina Jensen bei  ihrem Einsatz gegen einen unbedachten Raubbau an der Natur. Der Aufbruch  ins Nordmeer auf der Suche nach neuen Ressourcen hat längst begonnen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute... Freitag,16.03.2012*

*20.15 Uhr NDR*
*Die Nordstory - Zwischen Ostsee und Bodden*


*21.15 Uhr NDR*
*Die Reportage - Arme Schweine-Schnitzel aus der Tierfabrik*


*20.15 Uhr SAT.1*
*Catch Me if You Can (Tom Hanks,Leonardo DiCaprio)*


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. März 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute... Do.,29.03.2012*

*20.15* *Uhr NDR*
*Länder-Menschen-Abenteuer - Eine Reise durch das Memelland*


*21.00 Uhr NDR*

*Länder-Menschen-Abenteuer - Am frischen Haff*


*20.15 Uhr VOX*
*I, Robot USA/D 2004*

*21.00* *Uhr Sat 1*
*Fussball*

*Europa League-Viertelfinal-Hinspiel:*
*Schalke 04-Athletic Bilbao (live)*


----------



## mathei (29. März 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *Heute... Do.,29.03.2012*
> 
> *20.15* *Uhr NDR*
> *Länder-Menschen-Abenteuer - Eine Reise durch das Memelland*
> ...



wie soll ich mich da entscheiden


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. April 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute... Fr.,20.04.2012*

*20.15* *Uhr 3sat*
*Schatzsuche in der Tiefsee - Dokumentation*


*22.25 Uhr 3sat*

*Astronaut Farmer, USA `06*


*19.30 Uhr ZDF neo*
*Terra X*

*20.10 Uhr N-TV*
*Unter Wasser: Katastrophen aus dem Meer*

*22.00 Uhr RTL II*
*Blade Trinity* - *Aktionfilm, USA 2004*

*23.00 Uhr ZDF*

*aspekte U.a.: 30 Jahre und kein bisschen leiser - Die Toten Hosen*

*21.45 Uhr ZDF infokanal*

*Geheimes Deutschland! *
*Der Film zeigt unsere Heimat wie sie kaum einer kennt*


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute... Montag,25.06.2012*

*20.15* *Uhr Phoenix*
*Kieling - Expeditionen zu den Letzten ihrer Art*

*20.15 Uhr Kabel 1*

*Dead or Alive Actionfilm D/GB 2006*


*22.00 uhr Kabel 1*

*Hooligans - Sozialdrama USA/GB 2005*


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

5. Juli 14:30 
Wiederholung
7. Juli 6:30
auf ANIXE*
Gesammeltes Wissen - Historische Fischköder 							*

Ein bekanntes Sprichwort unter Hobbyanglern lautet:  "Angle als Kind und du hängst am Haken". Und weil sich viele am  Angelsport festgebissen haben, dreht sich in dieser Episode von  "Gesammeltes Wissen" alles um Köder. Von lebenden Fischködern bis hin zu  unzähligen künstlichen Fischködern, die wie natürliche Beute aussehen,  ist die Produktpalette sehr umfangreich. Doch Fischköder sind mehr als  nur etwas Zweckmäßiges, sie sind seit Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts auch  beliebte Sammelobjekte.


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute... Freitag, 29.06.2012* 

*21.15 Uhr NDR*

*Die Reportage*

*Der Kampf um den Fisch - *

*Deutsche Trawler vor Afrikas Küste*


----------



## ehrwien (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

wenn da Greenpeace begleitet wird, hab ich das die Tage schon gesehen. Schockierend, was für Massen an Fisch einzelne Boote da einfach aus dem Meer ziehen, als wäre es nix...


----------



## Breamhunter (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 17.00 Uhr NDR 3 : Angeln an der Warnow !


----------



## FISHHARD (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *Heute... Freitag, 29.06.2012*
> 
> *21.15 Uhr NDR*
> 
> ...





Reportage wird gerade nochmal wiederholt...nur zur Info..

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute...* *Samstag, den 30.06.2012*

*17.00 Uhr NDR*

*Rute raus, der Spass beginnt!*
*Die Warnow*

*Wer an der Warnow angelt, muss auf einiges vorbereitet sein: Von Aal bis Zander ist hier fast alles zu fangen. Die beiden NDR Angelspezis sind begeistert...*


----------



## Breamhunter (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Heute 17.00 Uhr NDR 3 : Angeln an der Warnow !





Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *Heute...* *Samstag, den 30.06.2012*
> 
> *17.00 Uhr NDR*
> 
> ...



Noch nicht ganz wach


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute...* *Donnerstag, den 19.07.2012*

*20.15 Uhr NDR*

*"mare"* *- TV *

*Südschwedens Schärengarten*

*21.00 Uhr NDR*

*"mare" - TV *


*Per Schiff durch Schweden*


----------



## mathei (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

jo bin dabei


----------



## teddy- (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*jetzt gleich*

*Zwischen Ostsee und Bodden*





Fr 27.07.
16:10 - 17:10
NDR


----------



## teddy- (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Land im Gezeitenstrom*





Fr 27.07.
20:15 - 21:15
NDR


----------



## mathei (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zu spät stephan. wir müssen das thema umbenennen. akzueller tip für morgen


----------



## teddy- (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

könnte man machen aber ich seh sowas immer nur zufällig und meistens zu spät |kopfkrat:m


----------



## Seele (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Schade, wären super Sendungen gewesen, hätte ich glatt aufgenommen.


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gibts doch hier nochmal alles


----------



## Seele (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Danke, das hört sich gut an


----------



## Nordwärts (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/media/nordstory225.html
Vielen Dank Breamhunter!!

Gruuuß


----------



## teddy- (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Der Rhein - Von der Quelle bis zur Mündung*

Mi 08.08.

19:30 - 20:15

ARTE


----------



## teddy- (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Die Küsten der Ostsee*

Mi 08.08.

15:15 - 16:00

NDR


----------



## teddy- (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Am Mississippi*

Mi 08.08.

15:00 - 15:45 und 16:30 - 17:15
PHOENIX


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute...* *Freitag, den 12.10.2012*

*20.15 Uhr NDR*

*Die Nordstory*

*
Ein Biofischer wird vogelfrei - Wie Michel den Kormoran aussperrte!*


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute...* *Mittwoch, den 17.10.2012*

*20.15 Uhr NDR*

*Expeditionen ins Tierreich*

*
Wildes Skandinavien-Dänemark*

Mit überwältigenden Bildern präsentiert die siebenteilige NDR Naturfilm-Reihe "Wildes Skandinavien" die raue. ungezähmte Natur des hohen Nordens.


----------



## I C Wiener (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *Ein Biofischer wird vogelfrei - Wie Michel den Kormoran aussperrte!*



Ich muss sagen: super Doku! Zum Mitfiebern! Angucken!

Hier der Direktlink (sollte die nächsten Wochen noch funktionieren): http://www.ndr.de/mediathek/index.html?media=nordstory335

P.s.: Einfach auf "Mediathek starten" klicken und der Film läuft.


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute...**Sonntag, den 21.10.2012*

*18.00 Uhr NDR*

*Nordseereport
*Unter weißen Segeln - Mit der Alex 2 auf Nordkurs 
*
20.15Uhr NDR*

*Landpartie*
Bilder aus der Region Klützer Winkel- Neu entdecktes Urlaubsparadies an der Ostsee

*18.30 Uhr** Phoenix*

*Frankreichs schönste Küsten*
Doku.-Film, F2011


*20.15  **Uhr Phoenix*

*Sonnenaufgang am Meeresgrund*
Doku


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute...**Montag, den 22.10.2012*

*18.30 Uhr** Phoenix*
*Sonnenaufgang am Meeresgrund*

Doku


*20.15  **Uhr Phoenix*

*
Andreas Kieling: Mitten im wilden Deutschland
*Vom Dreiländereck ins Coburgerland; Höhe Röhn und weites Werratal


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute...**Dienstag, den 23.10.2012*

*18.30 Uhr** Phoenix*
*
Andreas Kieling: Mitten im wilden Deutschland
* Doku


*20.15  **Uhr Phoenix*
*
Andreas Kieling: Mitten im wilden Deutschland
(3+4) Dokureihe*

*
20.45 Uhr MDR*

*Der Osten*
*Wild, geheimnisvoll,menschenleer-Mythos Colbitz-Letzlinger Heide *


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Mittwoch, den 31.10.2012*


*20.15  **Uhr NDR*
*
Expeditionen ins Tierreich
Doku-Reihe
Wildes Skandinavien - Schweden
* 
*
21.00 Uhr NDR*

*Die spannendsten Seen Norddeutschlands

Dokumentation

20.15 Uhr ZDF

Aktenzeichen XY... ungelöst

21.00 Uhr MDR
Deutschlands wilde Wölfe
*Wie sie wirklich sind*

20.15 Uhr 3sat
Netz Natur* Wolf
Schweiz-Wer braucht Schutz vor wem?


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute Montag, den 12.11.2012*


*18.30 * *Uhr Phoenix  *
 
*Unterwegs zum Nordkap** (1) *

*19.15 Uhr Phoenix

Unterwegs zum Nordkap* *  (2)*


----------



## gründler (14. November 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gleich 17.15Uhr auf Phoenix


Kampf um Fisch vor Südafrika.


#h


----------



## Wurschtsepp (14. November 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Was für eine sauerei was die EU wieder mal abzieht...


----------



## olaf70 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Morgen 16.30 Uhr Tele5
"Der alte Mann und das Meer"


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, Dienstag 27.11.2012*


*20.05 **Uhr N-TV  *
 
*Fischen, Forschen, Filetieren
Dokumentation*


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. November 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, Mittwoch 28.11.2012*


*20.15 **Uhr NDR*
 *Expeditionen ins Tierreich
Dokumentation:* *Wildes Skandinavien - Grönland*


*20.15  Uhr  ZDF*
*
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst - Spezial*

*20.15  Uhr    arte*

*Der ewige Gärtner*

Drama D/GB 2005

*22.20 Uhr* *arte*
*
Afrika - Der ausgeraubte Kontinent*

*20.15 Uhr Phoenix*
*
Ozeanriesen im Regenwald - Der Panamakanal im Umbruch*


----------



## Bobster (28. November 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Salziges Silber du arbeitest nicht zufällig für die GEZ
bzw. für deren Nachfolgeorganisation Beitragsservice 

Danke für Deine Tips hier #6


----------



## redlem (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Auf Kabel1 kommt grad winnetou...
Wird zwar nix gefischt, aber nachdem s sowieso a...kalt is...
Zieht man sich halt.die rote freude rein...



#c:k


----------



## CarpCrakc (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Bobster schrieb:


> Salziges Silber du arbeitest nicht zufällig für die GEZ
> bzw. für deren Nachfolgeorganisation Beitragsservice
> 
> Danke für Deine Tips hier #6



Er lernt Fernsehzeitungen und den Teletext auswendig


----------



## bobbl (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ARD - "Im Regenwald der Geisterbären" - läuft seit 20.15.
Klasse Aufnahmen!


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, Dienstag 04.12.2012*


*19.30 **Uhr arte*
 
*Die Küsten der Ostsee
Schweden*


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, Samstag 08.12.2012*


*19.30 **Uhr ZDF neo*
 *Verrückte Natur (1/2)

20.15  Uhr   Phoenix
Trolle,Fjorde und ein Postschiff (1/2) zu den Lofoten

21.05  Uhr   Phoenix
Trolle,Fjorde und ein Postschiff jeseits des Nordkaps
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, Donnerstag 13.12.2012*


*18.25 **Uhr arte*
 *Die Küsten der Ostsee

20.15  Uhr 3 sat
Wissen aktuell
Der Agra-Wahnsinn

20.15 Uhr NDR
Länder-Menschen-Abenteuer
Skandinavien von oben:
Finnland-von Lappland bis Karelien
 **
20.15 Uhr  NDR*
*Skandinavien von oben*:
*Inselreich Dänemark

20.15  Uhr   Phoenix
Abenteuer Weiße Wildnis (1/2) Reportage

21.00 Uhr Phoenix
Abenteuer Weiße Wildnis 
*


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2012)

Na toll.
Haste frei läuft nur murx.
Biste malochen läuft was.


----------



## Fury87 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Bei youtube läuft immer das Was Du gucken willst....|rolleyes


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Danke für den Tip. Wissen aktuell auf 3Sat war echt gut...


----------



## LOCHI (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Jetzt N24!*


----------



## lsski (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



hanzz schrieb:


> Na toll.
> Haste frei läuft nur murx.
> Biste malochen läuft was.



Jo und hast du einen Festplattenrekorder nimmst du es auf in HD


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2012)

Morgen 1.1.13 ab 11:15
Flussmonster auf DMAX bis in die Puppen.


----------



## pike-81 (31. Dezember 2012)

Geil, danke für den Tip!
Mal schauen, wie viele Folgen ich zwischen zwo Nachtschichten schaffe&hellip;


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf 3Sat QUEEN Live at Budapest


----------



## MAXIMA (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

jetzt auf WDR 3 Donner Form ohne.....|jump:


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, Freitag 18.01.2013*


*20.15  Uhr NDR
Die Nordstory
Plackerei mit den Pötten

21.15  Uhr NDR
Die Nordstory
Fischer in der Krise? - Der Kampf um das Ökosiegel
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, Mittwoch 23.01.2013*


*19.05 Uhr   N-TV

Fischen, Forschen, Filetieren
Dokumentation
 
*


----------



## hechtnobbi (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ACHTUNG-19uhr ARD Handball WM!!!!!!!!!!
DEUTSCHLAND#6-SPANIEN BITTE DAUMEN DRÜCKEN!!!!!
gruss
hechtnobbi:vik:


----------



## Jockel13883 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute Abedn 22:15 Uhr auf DMAX "Fang des Lebens-die Atlantikfischer". Gestern lief auch schon eine Folge, ist eine Serie über Fischer aus Südengland,die im Ärmelkanal und Atlantik fischen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

BBC 2 UK deutsche zeit 21.00 Uhr. Top Gear Episode 2 Season 19.


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, Mittwoch 13.02.2013*


*20.15 Uhr   NDR

Expeditionen ins Tierreich
Der Sambesi-Quellen des Lebens
  
*


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 17.2 

NDR 20:15

*Die spannendsten Seen Norddeutschlands*


----------



## Duke Nukem (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 20:15 ARTE

Gandhi #6


Andreas


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute, Donnerstag 21.02.2013

20.15 Uhr   NDR
mare-TV
Schottlands Wolkeninsel:
Die Isle of Skye

21.00 Uhr NDR
mare-TV
Schottlands Inseln-Die Hebriden*
 
  
*


----------



## Duke Nukem (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt Mo. 11.03.13

ARTE 20:15

Mississippi Burning #6



Andreas


----------



## LOCHI (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

oder ARD


----------



## orgel (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Morgen 13.03.2013 auf ANIXE um 20:15 Uhr:
Lachs - Spießrutenlauf ums Überleben


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

22.15 Pro7. TV Total Pokerstars Nacht. Mit Karolin Kebekus. Die ist zwar nicht witzig und nicht schlau, aber irgendwie trotzdem gei*.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Auf DMAX gibts ab 00.15 Matt Watson. Sind insgesamt 5 Folgen und geht bis 05.30. Originaltitel ist "Man vs. Fish" und soll wohl so schlecht nicht sein.


----------



## Perch-Noob (13. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Die Nummer mit dem Köder via Tape am Arm & die Schlauchbootaktion waren ziemlich krank.
Ist mir persönlich etwas zu sehr auf Sensationsgeilheit ausgelegt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Bin nu auch noch nicht soo begeistert...


----------



## Andal (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute um 20.15 Uhr in 3sat:


Die Traun​


----------



## LOCHI (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute,  17.03. 20:15UHR

3SAT, Traun, Ein Fluss wie ein Kristall.

ausserdem 20:15UHR 

Tagesschau24, Waffen sind mein Leben, Doku


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 20.15 im NDR in der Sendung "Markt" ein Beitrag zu einem aktuellen Skandal aus der Lebensmittelbranche. Hier wurden Fische und sonstiges Meeresgetier im Supermarkt untersucht und ein großteil war mit Fremdwasser künstlich aufgeschwemmt um den Preis zu maximieren.

Muss ja sagen das ich schon immer den Verdacht hatte. Konnte mir es nicht erklären warum nach dem braten die Garnelen so groß wie Erdnussflips sind und das Fett aus der Pfanne an der Wand klebt...


----------



## spike999 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute 15.30 -18.30 3sat

Der Rhein


----------



## gründler (20. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Morgen 20.15Uhr Phoenix

Leben am Mekong/Fische für Kormorane.


Da wird gezeigt wie Kormorane abgerichtet werden.


|wavey:


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute, Donnerstag 21.03.2013

20.15 Uhr   NDR
mare-TV
*Istrien - Das grüne Tor zur Adria*

21.00 Uhr NDR
mare-TV
*Dalmatiens Süden - Die Adria bei Dubrovnik**
 
 
*20.15 Uhr VOX
*Stirb langsam 4.0
*
22.40 VOX*
Bruce Willis - Warum die Legende niemals stirbt - Porträt*
*
@gründler  Guter Tip...heute 20.15 von Phoenix*


----------



## dib (22. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

diesen thread find ich toll , danke an den themenstarter ,

aber sieht zur zeit, glaub ich ,echt schlecht aus mit sendungen übers angeln ...

lg
-----------
thomas


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute, Mittwoch 27.03.2013

20.15 Uhr   NDR
*Expeditionen ins Tierreich Doku.
Das Tal des Lebens-Afrikas Rift Valley (1/3)
* 
20.15 Uhr ZDF
*Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst*

20.15 Uhr  Sat.1*
Titanic *USA  1997

21.45  Uhr ARD
*Im Netz: Die Spur der Datendiebe*
Doku

21.00 Uhr  SWR
*Die Generation Midlife*
Doku


----------



## I C Wiener (27. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Schöne Bilder, Fische gibts auch zu sehen.

Erlebnis Erde: Alaskas Bären



> In Alaska leben so viele braune Bären auf engem Raum zusammen wie  nirgendwo sonst. Biologe Chris Morgan und Filmemacher Joe Pontecorvo  haben die Tiere ein halbes Jahr begleitet.



http://www.ardmediathek.de/das-erste/erlebnis-erde/erlebnis-erde-alaskas-baeren?documentId=13864900


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. März 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute, Karfreitag 29.03.2013

16.05 Uhr Kabel 1
*Der **mit dem Wolf tanzt* (USA/GB 1998)
 

16.30 Uhr   NDR
*Die schönsten Flüsse Norddeutschlands*
 *
* 16.30 Uhr MDR
*Mythos Wald (1/2)
*
17.15 Uhr MDR*
Mythos Wald
* 
20.15 Uhr MDR*
Die Elbe von oben *(Doku)

2.45 Uhr MDR
*Russlands wilde Tundra* (Doku)

18.15 Uhr arte
*Insekten als Leckerbissen * (Doku)

20.15 Uhr RTL II
*Die Bourne Identität * (CZ/USA 2002)

20.15 Uhr  WDR
*Die schönsten Naturparadiese in N-W
*
16.00 Uhr Phoenix*
Frankreichs schönste Küsten *(Doku)*
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. April 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute, Dienstag 23.04.2013

18.25 Uhr  arte
*Das Wunder vom kleinen Aralsee *(Doku.)*
* 
19.30 Uhr arte
*Die Kanarischen Inseln *( Dokureihe)

20.15 Uhr arte*
Versenkt und vergessen *(Doku)

21.10  Uhr arte
*Atomfriedhof Arktis*
Doku

21.35 Uhr arte
*Trockengelegt*
Doku.-Film, F2013

18.30 Uhr N-TV
*Die großen Kriminalfälle (1-2/4)*

20.15 Uhr N-TV
*Die großen Kriminalfälle*

20.15 Uhr WDR
*Abenteuer Erde

*22.00 Bayern*
Münchner Runde
*Der Fall Hoeneß: Absturz eines Idols?

22.45 Uhr Bayern
*Schidkrötenwut*
Doku.-Film D 2012


----------



## Der-Graf (7. Mai 2013)

Gerade läuft eine sehr schöne Ausgabe von "Abenteuer Erde" namens "Dschungel unter Wasser - das geheimnisvolle Leben am Baggersee". Traumhafte Bilder und eine durchaus kritische Betrachtung des Einflusses der Menschen. Vielleicht gibt's die Sendung ja irgendwo in der Mediathek.


----------



## Bobster (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Gerade läuft eine sehr schöne Ausgabe von "Abenteuer Erde" namens "Dschungel unter Wasser - das geheimnisvolle Leben am Baggersee". Traumhafte Bilder und eine durchaus kritische Betrachtung des Einflusses der Menschen. Vielleicht gibt's die Sendung ja irgendwo in der Mediathek.


 
Das war einer der interessantesten Sendungen die ich zu diesem Thema im öff. rechtl. in der letzten Zeit gesehen habe.

Ganz großes Kino. #6


----------



## spike999 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

hier n link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw2IYUbpx08


----------



## wusel345 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Toller Bericht und tolle Bilder. Ich war und bin begeistert.


----------



## Chris85m (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ja ein schöner film gestern auf wdr...

aber.. das was sie zu den Angelvereinen gesagt haben passt mir nicht wirklich..
hier wird wieder schubladendenken produziert...

es gibt genug vereine die den besatz sehr wohl der natur entsprechend tätigen...und denen es nicht nur, wie gestern im film gesagt, rein um den spaß geht...

aber sonst sehr schöne bilder


----------



## Der-Graf (8. Mai 2013)

Ja, in dem einen oder anderen Fall wäre die Formulierung "einige Angler" statt "die Angler" vielleicht passender gewesen, aber alles in allem fand ich den Film absolut sehenswert und gelungen. Manchmal muss eben etwas überspitzt formuliert werden, damit sich die richtigen angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ja, eine sehr schöne Dokumentation war das !

Interessant vllt auch für den ein oder anderen, der für die Besatzpolitik verantwortlich ist ( Gewässerwarte ).

Mal sehen, ob ein Umdenken stattfindet - statt 10 Zentner Karpfenbesatz in Zukunft nur noch 8 |rolleyes.


Aber mal was Anderes : es ist doch wohl ein Märchen, dass Baggersee-Aale im Herbst das Gewässer über Land verlassen und sich Flüsse suchen???!

Hat das Irgenwer mal live gesehen ? ... da musste ich gestern schon ein wenig drüber kichern. |supergri


R.S.


----------



## Der-Graf (8. Mai 2013)

Abhängig von der Entfernung zum nächsten Fließgewässer kommt das tatsächlich vor. Ich habe das persönlich noch nicht beobachtet, aber meine Freundin hat in MeckPomm durchaus schon Aale an Land beobachten können. Und nein: sie hat die nicht mit Schlangen verwechselt...


----------



## dib (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



spike999 schrieb:


> hier n link
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw2IYUbpx08


 

danke für den link , echt sehenswert .


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute Abend
Samstag, den 08.06.2013
17.35 -18.00 Uhr NDR
Rute raus, der Spass beginnt!
Plauer See - Fred findet den Fisch!


http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/epg1157_sid-1386944.html


----------



## Onkel Kai (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Vielen dank für den fernsehtipp 

Und @ Rheinspezie... Ja Aale wandern definitiv über feuchten Untergrund. Sie legen dabei teilweise sogar sehr lange Strecken zurück. Möglich ist das weil der Aal über seine haut Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann.
MfG, Kai


----------



## skally (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Heute Abend
> Samstag, den 08.06.2013
> 17.35 -18.00 Uhr NDR
> Rute raus, der Spass beginnt!
> ...




Danke für den Tipp!
Wobei ja der Name der Show nur nach zweideutigkeit schreit.

,oder ich bin schon durch die medien zu verdorben. ;-(
beste grüße


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute Abend, den 18.06.2013

19.30 Uhr arte
Wildes Deutschland
Der Stechlinsee

21.00 Uhr RBB
Wildes Russland (1/7)
Der Kaukasus

20.30 Uhr Eurosport
Boxen 
Jürgen Brähmer(D) - Tony Averlant (F)


21.05 N-TV
Killerquallen vor Australien
22.03 N-TV
Gnadenlose Wildnis


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

...gestern gesehen : *Quarks&Co WDR , Thema Fisch.*

Sehr interessanter Beitrag - von Geschichte der Fischerei, bis Frischetest, bis Zubereitung, bis Nachfrage, Gefährdung, Medikamenteneinsatz der Zucht - etc. Alles dabei .

Für mich sehr sehenswert gewesen !

*Wiederholung : Sa. 22.06. 12-12:45 WDR.*

R.S. #h


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute Abend
Donnerstag, den 27.06.2013

20.15Uhr NDR
Länder-Menschen-Abenteuer im Doppeldecker um die Ostsee (1)
Skandinavien

21.00 Uhr NDR
Länder-Menschen-Abenteuer im Doppeldecker um die Ostsee (2)
Baltikum


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute
Samstag, den 29.06.2013

17.35Uhr NDR
Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt!

19.30 Uhr Phoenix
Kolumbiens Karibik-Küste


----------



## pike-81 (29. Juni 2013)

FLUSSMONSTER DMAX

oder Unser blauer Planet N24


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute Abend
Freitag, den 05.07.2013

21.15 Uhr NDR

Die Reportage
Alarm im Angelrevier - Unterwegs mit der Fischereiaufsicht


----------



## pike-81 (5. Juli 2013)

Neue Angelserie auf DMAX !!!
Fehlalarm, doch erst am 12.7.
Freestyle Fischen


----------



## hanzz (5. Juli 2013)

pike-81 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Angelserie auf DMAX !!!
> Fehlalarm, doch erst am 12.7.
> Freestyle Fischen



Hehe. Jo erst nächste Woche. 
Die Vorschau fand ich schon mal ganz witzig.


----------



## pike-81 (6. Juli 2013)

!!!  Flussmonster  !!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf arte
7.7.2013

22.00-22.55 Uhr
Wildes Leben am Vulkan
Herrliche Bilder vom Lachsaufstieg


----------



## lsski (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Am Mittwoch auf National Geographic*

16:55 Auf der suche nach dem Monsterfisch Episode 3
17:45 Mudcats - Oklahomas Welsjäger Episode 9
18:35 Hochsee Cowboys Thunfisch Fang Episode 1

ist schon progammiert........

#6 Ein Fetter Regenwurm ersetzt ein Hühner Ei #6


----------



## lsski (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Am Freitag im DMax 20:15

*Freestyle-Fischen: Hai in Strumpfhosen 1*




oder sofort
http://www.dmax.de/video/freestyle-fischen-hai-in-strumpfhosen-1/


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 11.7.2013*

17.40 Uhr auf arte
*Wildes Leben am Vulkan*
Wiederholung vom 7.7. 
Herrliche Über-und Unterwasseraufnahmen vom Lachsaufstieg

19.30 Uhr   arte
*Deutschlands Küsten*


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

läuft im Augenblick auf 3 sat
*Lebensraum Ozeane*
20.15 - 22.00 Uhr


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 18.7.2013*

*20.15 bis 21.00 Uhr auf NDR*
*
,,mare"-TV

*Der Nord-Ostseekanal
*
*
*21.00 bis 21.45 Uhr auf NDR
*
*,,mare"-TV


*Kanäle - Von Meer zu Meer
*

*


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Mal schauen, ob das mein Receiver dieses mal mit der Aufnahme hinbekommt... Irgendwie hakt das ab und an - und meistens bei den Dokus, die mich wirklich interessieren!


----------



## Margarelon (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *Heute 18.7.2013*
> 
> *20.15 bis 21.00 Uhr auf NDR*
> *
> ...



"Kanalfreunde"... "Wettangeln"... Na, wenn das mal kein Ärger mit der Petra gibt...


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 29.7.2013*

*
18.25  bis  19.10 .00 Uhr auf arte

Club der Abenteurer*
*Alfred McLaren - Abenteurer der Weltmeere*
*
**19.30 Uhr - 20.15 Uhr auf arte
*
*Auf dem Nordseeküstenradweg durch Schottland und England

18.00 Uhr auf Phoenix

Fischhändler aus Leidenschaft
 


22.15 Uhr Windstärke 9  auf Phoenix
*
*Höllenritt der Hochseefischer**
 (1-3/3) Dokureihe

*


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/048467-002/phantome-der-tiefsee-monsterhaie

kam am Sonnabend und kommt am 02.08 wieder ,


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Zur Zeit auf arte:*
*17.40 - 18.25 Uhr*
*Der Riesentintenfisch

18.25 Uhr auf arte

Club der Abenteurer
Meagan McGrath
 *


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 02.08.2013

*Zur Zeit auf arte:*
*17.40 - 18.25 Uhr*
*Phantome der Tiefsee - Monsterhaie

18.25 Uhr auf arte

Club der Abenteurer
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 04.08.2013*


*20.15 Uhr* *NDR*
*
Die schönsten Flüsse Norddeutschlands Reportage

21.00Uhr MDR

Wildes Deutschland*
*Dokumentationsreihe Vorpommerns Küste*


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. August 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 08.08.2013*

*17.35  arte*

Phantome der Tiefsee
*
Monsterhaie*





*20.15 Uhr* *NDR*
*
Länder-Menschen-Abenteuer*
*
Deutsches in Chile / Die Krabbenfischer von Feuerland
 
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. August 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 14.08.2013*

*20.15 Uhr NDR*

Expeditionen ins Tierreich
*
Das Wunder des Lebens(2):
Wesen der Ozeane
* 




*20.15 Uhr* *Phoenix*

Wunder der Natur
*
Baikal-Geheimnisvolle Seele Sibiriens / Naturgewalten im Nordmeer
 
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. August 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 19.08.2013*

*19.30 Uhr arte*

Dokumentation
*
In den Tiefen des Okawango
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. August 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 25.08.2013*

18.00 Uhr NDR
Ostsee-Report

20.15 Uhr  Phoenix
Wildes Japan (1/2)
Schneeaffen und Vulkane

21.00 Uhr  Phoenix
Wildes Japan
Tropenland und Bärenstrand

21.00 Uhr MDR
Wildes Deutschland
Der Spreewald
*
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 27.08.2013*


*20.15 Uhr 3sat*

*Unsere Mütter,unsere Väter:
Ein anderer Krieg (2/3)*
TV-Drama, D 2013


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 28.08.2013*


*20.15 Uhr 3sat*

*Unsere Mütter,unsere Väter:
Ein anderes Land (3/3)*
TV-Drama, D 2013


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *Heute 28.08.2013*
> 
> 
> *20.15 Uhr 3sat*
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis - kannte den Dreiteiler schon aber sehe ihn nun nochmal.

Für mich *der* deutsche Film der letzten Jahre...

R.S.


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*@ Rheinspezie - bitte und sehe ich ganz genause,  Rubrik: sehenswert

Heute 05.09.2013         
*

*20.15 Uhr NDR*

*,, mare " - TV    *Reportagenreihe
*
...Zeeland - Hollands nasse Westküste*


*21.00 Uhr NDR*

*,, mare " - TV    *Reportagenreihe
*
...Am Ijsselmeer*


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 07.09.2013         
*
*19.45 Uhr Phoenix

Helgoland
*  
*
20.15 Uhr Phoenix*

*Feuerberge - Oasen im Ozean*
Dokumentation


----------



## pike-81 (7. September 2013)

FLUSSMONSTER
Ich liebe die Sendung.


----------



## Walsumer80 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



pike-81 schrieb:


> FLUSSMONSTER
> Ich liebe die Sendung.




Noch mehr fremdschämen gabs nur bei der Sendung mit Indianer Auwa|uhoh:


----------



## pike-81 (7. September 2013)

Ach was, einfach nicht zu ernst nehmen, und sich unterhalten lassen.


----------



## Walsumer80 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Ach was, einfach nicht zu ernst nehmen, und sich unterhalten lassen.



Ok,dafür reicht es manchmal aus.


----------



## catfish 69 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Was haltet ihr von der neun Sendung auf D max kommt Freitag  um 20.15 ! Typisch amerikanisch aber ganz lustig ! Heißt glaube ich Angel Champions !,


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



catfish 69 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der neun Sendung auf D max kommt Freitag  um 20.15 ! Typisch amerikanisch aber ganz lustig ! Heißt glaube ich Angel Champions !,



Ich weiß garnicht wie ich mich ausdrücken soll ohne eine Verwarnung zu riskiren !!!
Ich sags mal so das war das schlimmste was ich je an                  " Angelsendung " im TV gesehen habe , ich weiß wems nicht gefällt der muss es sich nicht ansehen aber ich gebe jeder Sache eine Change wie zb. Ködern die ich nie zuvor gefischt habe.
Aber das ist das Grauen schlecht hin.#d

und jetzt bitte wieder " Salziges Silber "


----------



## GeorgeB (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



> Aber das ist das Grauen schlecht hin.



"Klassischen" deutschen Anglern amerikanische Angelsendungen zu servieren, ist in etwa wie Tante Gertrud einen Porno zu schenken, wenn sie sich eine DVD mit einer Liebesschnulze wünscht. 

Aber für solche Fälle hat man bekanntlich den Aus-Knopf erfunden. :m


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

@Schleien Jäger74 - und jetzt bitte wieder "Salziges Silber"[/QUOTE]

...ganz nett die Unterhaltung, aber nun wieder zum eigentlichen Thema!

*Heute  09.09.2013

22.00 Uhr NDR

45 Min Angeln:
Hobby mit Widerhaken
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 12.09.2013

20.15 Uhr NDR

Länder-Menschen-Abenteuer
Mein Mekong-Von Vietnam nach Kambodscha/Von Laos nach Thailand

20.15 Uhr Super RTL

Louis und seine außerirdischen Kohlköpfe
Komödie, F1981
Mit Louis d Funes

21.05 Uhr N-TV

**Die Extrem-fischer: Auf Leben und Tod Doku.

22.03 Uhr N-TV

Die Extrem-Fischer: Jop am Limit Dokumentation

20.15 Uhr 3sat
Mensch,Hund!
Der Rasse-Wahn und seine Folgen

21.00 Uhr 3sat
Tierethik-Dürfen wir Tiere töten?
*


----------



## pike-81 (14. September 2013)

Flussmonster


----------



## pike-81 (21. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Ach so:
FLUßMONSTER !!!
Sorry für die Verspätung.
Petri


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur zeit auf *arte* 19.30 -20.15 Uhr

Die Königskrabbe


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> zur zeit auf *arte* 19.30 -20.15 Uhr
> 
> Die Königskrabbe



Mist, zu spät ... |gr:|gr:|gr:

R.S.


----------



## u-see fischer (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

WDR3 Abenteuer Erde: Das Great Barrier Reef


----------



## Eggi 1 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute Abend NDR 20.15 Uhr
Expedition ins Tierreich
Sprinter der Ozeane

-Schwertfisch und Marlin-


----------



## compi204 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Also nach der letzten Sendung des NDR über Angler ist dieser Sender irgendwie aus meiner Programmliste verschwunden.#c

Gruß compi204


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*...ups, @ Eggi 1   hat es schon auf den Punkt gebracht

Heute 25.09.2013         

19.30 Uhr arte

Die Eroberer

Der Pinien-Prozessionsspinner
*
*
20.15 Uhr ZDF

Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst
*  
*
20.15 Uhr NDR

Expedion ins Tierreich
* 
*Sprinter der Ozeane - Schwertfisch und Marlin*


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



> *20.15 Uhr NDR
> 
> Expedion ins Tierreich
> *
> *Sprinter der Ozeane - Schwertfisch und Marlin*


*Diese Doku habe ich schon gesehen und kann sagen; absolut sehenswert!*

Da gibt es, zumindest von mir nie gesehene, spektakuläre Unterwasseraufnahmen.
Außerdem wird die historische Fischerei auf Schwertträger (Marlin) behandelt, auch hiervon gibt es Aufnahmen,die heute so nicht mehr zu sehen sind,z.b. eine Allee aus Schwanzflossen, von erbeuteten Marlinen!

Jürgen


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 26.09.2013         

19.30 Uhr arte

Die Eroberer

Der Rotfeuerfisch
*


----------



## wobbler68 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Hallo


Morgen 
Freitag 27.09.13

11.20-12.12 Uhr -Pro Sieben Maxx 

Monster Fisch  -Springendes Silber


Samstag 28.09.13 
11.37-.12.30 Uhr Sieben Maxx

Monster Fisch - Süßwasser-Dinosaurier


Mfg
Alex


----------



## daci7 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *
> 
> Heute 26.09.2013
> 
> ...




Danke für den Tipp :m
Erschreckende Story und sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 27.09.2013         

21.15 Uhr NDR

*Die Reportage*
Fischer in der Krise? *Der Kampf um das Ökosiegel*

20.15 Uhr Phoenix

Malediven *Paradies vor dem Untergang

*21.00 Uhr Phoenix*

*Bedrohte Paradiese* Malorca und die Balearen

*21.45 Uhr Phoenix

Bedrohte Paradiese *Thailand

*20.15 Uhr ZDF neo*

*The Green Mile  *Drama, USA 1999


----------



## Jose (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *
> Die Eroberer
> Der Rotfeuerfisch
> *



der ist hier noch zu sehen:
http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/044211-004/die-eroberer-4-4


----------



## Kaka (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 20.15 ARD: 

Wilder Rhein Teil 1 von 2.


----------



## lsski (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Kaka schrieb:


> Heute 20.15 ARD:
> 
> Wilder Rhein Teil 1 von 2.




Ja für mich ein Muß ! Direkt Serien aufnahme gestartet


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*zur Zeit auf arte**

Heute 04.10.2013         



Südafrikas elegante Segler: DieKaptölpel
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*zur Zeit auf phoenix**

Heute 04.10.2013         



MeinFreund. das Monster
*Wenn es um Haie geht...*
* 22.30-23.00 Uhr


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*zur Zeit auf zdf neo**
*
*Terra x Phatom der Tiefe

 Heute 05.10.2013         

19:30 Uhr arte
*360° - Geo Reportage*
Taiwan:Fliegende Fische oder Atommüll 


19:30-20:30 Phoenix
*Mein Freund, das Monster*
Haie zum Anfassen

20:15 Uhr  Phoenix
Damals in Ostpreußen 1/2

21:00 Uhr Phoenix
Damals in Ostpreußen 2/2

21:15 Uhr RTL
Boxen
Wladimir Klitschko(UA)-Alexander Povetkin(RUS), life

20:15 Uhr Pro 7
Men in Black II
 *


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
*
*

 Heute 08.10.2013*

*zur Zeit auf WDR**

Abenteuer Erde: Das Great Barrier Reef (3/3)
20:15-21:00 Uhr
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
*
*

 Heute 09.10.2013*

*zur Zeit auf n-tv**

Unter Wasser: Die unbekannteWelt
22:03-22:45** Uhr*


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
*
*

 Heute 13.10.2013*
*

18:00 Uhr NDR
*Hanseblick
Nachsaison an der Ostseeküste*

20:15 Uhr NDR
* Die Elbe von Oben
-Reportage-

*21:00 Uhr Phoenix*
Im Reich der Tiefe
24 Stunden am Korallenriff


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
*
*

 Heute 14.10.2013*
*

18:25 Uhr arte
*Im Reich des Eisvogels
Doku.*

19:30 Uhr arte
* Wildes Deutschland

*19:15 Uhr Phoenix*
Im Reich der Tiefe


----------



## Stulle (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Sitz gerade ohne lapi#q im hotel. DANKE#6


----------



## KleinerWaller (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



> *18:25 Uhr arte
> *Im Reich des Eisvogels
> Doku.*
> *


 
verpasst #q

Ich sehe die schönen Vögel immer bei uns am Kocher rumfliegen und beim Fische fangen. Wäre eine interessante Doku gewesen #d


----------



## phirania (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Kannst du hier schauen...http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...Fs_G0tK8SQc6OrBxANFRw-Q&bvm=bv.53899372,d.Yms


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
**Heute 20.10.2013*
*

20:15 Uhr NDR
*Die Elbe von Oben
Doku.2013*

20:15 Uhr 3Sat
* Universum
Der mit dem weissen Hai schwimmt

*21:00 Uhr 3Sat*
Universum
Indonesien/Oktopusse
*
18:30Uhr Phoenix*
Traumland Kanada(1/2)

*19:15 Uhr Phoenix*
Traumland Kanada

*Spielfilme*

*20:15 Uhr RTL ||
Schindlers Liste

20:15 Uhr Pro 7
Fremde Gezeiten USA 2011
Jonny Depp
*


----------



## Teichbubi (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ein verdammt guter Thread! Wusste gar nicht, das so viele Flussdokumentationen laufen.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Oktober 2013)

*Frankens Fischquelle*

Frankens Fischquelle
Streifzug durch das Naturparadies Aischgrund in Unkraut:
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisches-fernsehen/sendungen/unkraut/unkraut-106.html


----------



## zerofish (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Frankens Fischquelle*

Danke für´s Einstellen, werde ich  mir heute abend mal voll reinziehen ... #6


----------



## Smödi (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> Ein verdammt guter Thread! Wusste gar nicht, das so viele Flussdokumentationen laufen.



So ist es, und damit vielen, vielen Dank an Salziges Silber, ohne den das hier nicht laufen würde!!!!!


----------



## mathei (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 20.15 Uhr WDR*

*Abenteuer Erde*
*Wildes Skandinavien - Norwegen*


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
**Heute 30.10.2013*
*

23:05 Uhr N-TV
*Unter Wasser: Die Welt unter der Oberfläche
Doku.*

20:15 Uhr NDR
* Expedition ins Tierreich: 
Waschbären-Einwanderer aus WildWest

*18:30 Uhr Phoenix*
Verdammte See (1/2)

*19:15 Uhr Phoenix
*Verdammte See


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
**Heute 07.11.2013*
*
20:15 Uhr NDR
* Mare TV
Reportagenreihe: Wüste Küste Namibia

*21:00 Uhr NDR*
  Mare TV
Am Kap der Guten Hoffnung, Südafrika zwischen den Ozeanen

*20:15 Uhr Phoenix
*Kieling (1/2)
Expedition zu den letzten ihrer Art

*21:00 Uhr Phoenix*
Kieling
Expedition zu den letzten ihrer Art


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
**Heute 10.11.2013*
*
19:30 Uhr ZDF
* *Terra X
Faszination Erde**: Kanada* 
*-Ruf der Wildnis

20:15 Uhr 3sat
Universum
Sambesi (1/2) :Quelle des Lebens

21:00 Uhr 3sat
**Universum
Sambesi (2/2)ie große Flut 

*


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
**Heute 13.11.2013*
*
20:15 Uhr ZDF
* *Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst
**
19:30 Uhr arte
Wildes Belgien
Dokumentation

20:15 Uhr NDR
**Expeditionen ins Tierreich
Die deutsche Donau

*


----------



## dib (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Wo und wann kommt eigentlich die Sendung " Rute raus der spaß beginnt " weiß das zufällig jemand ? Oder wurde die Sendung abgesetzt? 


LG
--------
Thomas


----------



## HeinzEinz (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Es kam ursprünglich auf NDR, aber so wie ich es grad gesehen habe, kam die letzte Folge im Juli. 

Meine Vermutung: Nachdem die Sendung "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt" zu wenig Quote hatte, widmete man sich der Sendung "Hobby mit Widerhaken" |kopfkrat

LG
HeinzEinz


----------



## mathei (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute 20:15 ndr
mareTV
Amerikas raue Pazifikküste - Oregon". Die riesigen Strände locken mit massenweise Treibholz Möbelbauer wie Phillip Clausen an. Les Stansell wagt sich im Kanu auf den Pazifik und jagt Snapper und Rockfisch. 21.00: "Amerikas Pazifikküste - Der Nordwesten", ein Labyrinth aus Meeresarmen, Inseln und Buchten.


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
**Heute 22.11.2013*
*

20:15 Uhr NDR
**Die Nordstory
Wasser-Wandern auf verschlungenen Wegen-Paddeln im Müritz-Nationalpark

**21:15 Uhr NDR*
*Die* *Reportage*
*Postschiff zum Polarlicht-Reise ins Glück*


----------



## mathei (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *
> **Heute 22.11.2013*
> *
> 
> ...



da war einer schneller |supergri|supergri. das zieh ich mir rein #h


----------



## robdasilva (23. November 2013)

Fischen jungs


----------



## pike-81 (23. November 2013)

Moinsen!

FLUSSMONSTER !!!

Petri


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
**Heute 24.11.2013*
*

16:45 - 17:15

Zur Zeit auf  eins plus*

*7...Tage
unter Fischern
Hochseekutter vor der norwegischen Küste*


----------



## mathei (27. November 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

jetzt auf ndr
Expeditionen ins Tierreich
Helgoland


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
**Heute 11.12.2013*
*

18:15 Uhr arte

Dynamit-Fischen** im Korallenriff*


*17:40   3sat*

*mare TV *
*Neuseeland*


----------



## donak (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute Abend um 20:15 auf NDR, Expedition ins Tierreich: Wildes Deutschland - Der Stechlin - Im Reich der klaren Seen


----------



## pike-81 (14. Dezember 2013)

Flussmonster


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
**Heute 21.12.2013*
*

  20:15 - 21: 45 Uhr arte

Die fantastische Reise der Vögel*


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Top:  Zur Zeit auf arte ..Faszinierende Wildnis 17:40-18:25 Uhr
**
Heute 02.01.2014*
*

  20:15 -  NDR
Land im Gezeitenstrom (1)
*Von der Ems zu den friesischen Seen

*21:15 Uhr Mare TV
Ostfriesland


20:15 Uhr MDR
Die Olsen-Bande läuft Amok

19:30 Uhr 3 sat
Winter-Challenge
*(1/3) Dokumentation

*21:00 Uhr 3sat
Hochsee-Helden*

*22:25 - 23:50 Uhr 3 sat**
Der Seewolf (1 u.2 Teil)

20:15 Uhr PRO7
:mSlumdog Millionär


*


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
**
Heute 03.01.2014*


*
*
*Top:  Zur Zeit auf arte ..Die Südsee  ...Paradies in Gefahr 19:30 - 20:15 Uhr*


----------



## FaXe7 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Super Bericht !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 07.01.2014

**20:15 Uhr arte 
Bis zum letzten Fang
*leere Meere, leere Teller

*
21:20 Uhr arte*
*Auf der Suche nach dem glücklichen Fisch*
Doku!


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *Heute 07.01.2014
> 
> **20:15 Uhr arte
> Bis zum letzten Fang
> ...




Danke !

Wollte es gerade einstellen - aber Du hast den Job schon erledigt :m #h

R.S.


----------



## mathei (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

das zieh ich mir rein


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 12.01.2014

**20:15 Uhr Phoenix 
Tiere, die Geschichte schrieben
**Der Seeotter*

*
21:00 Uhr Phoenix*
*Tiere, die Geschichte schrieben*
*Der Kabeljau*


----------



## mathei (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute 15.01.
BR- Alpha
*Lofoten - Inseln des Lichts*


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



mathei schrieb:


> heute 15.01.
> BR- Alpha
> *Lofoten - Inseln des Lichts*



*

:m ab 20:15 Uhr -21:00 Uhr*


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Kaum was über Fisch, aber dann gleich einen Idioten filmen.

Löst den Hänger über die Rute, knallt die Rute ans Steuerhaus und beschwert sich anschließend, weil ihm ein Mickerdorsch den Stocjk zerbrochen hat.


----------



## hanzz (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Den Gedanken hatt ich auch.
Naja. Trotzdem eine wunderbare Landschaft.

Da kam dann noch ein Programmhinweis.
Kommende Woche.
Mo-Fr 20:15 
gen Norden - Norwegen


----------



## mathei (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute ndr 20:15
*mareTV*

*Maritimes*

 Karibikinsel St. Lucia


21:00


Kuba


----------



## Bobster (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Fernsehen
..wers empfangen kann....

*Bayern Alpha*
..ab heute.
Themenwoche: *Petri Heil*
jeden Tag um 23.00 Uhr

http://www.br.de/fernsehen/br-alpha/programmkalender/sendung731856.html

 morgen:
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/br-alpha/programmkalender/sendung731962.html

 Mittwoch:
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/br-alpha/programmkalender/sendung732062.html

 Donnerstag:
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/br-alpha/programmkalender/sendung732162.html

 Freitag:
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/br-alpha/programmkalender/sendung732260.html


----------



## PhantomBiss (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

super! Danke


----------



## bacalo (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

@Bobster

:m für den Hinweis:m


----------



## hecht&co (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

|good: Danke für die Info...


----------



## SaMSaM76 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ich sag auch mal danke. Ist ne Interessante Sendung

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Schade ich kann es nicht empfangen und in der Mediathek ist es leider auch nicht abrufbar.


----------



## donak (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Verdammt, ich kann es empfangen, aber habe dann schon die Äuglein zu.

Hört sich aber interessant an!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Bayern Alpha
..ab montag
Themenwoche: Petri Heil
immer ab 23.00 Uhr#h


----------



## bacalo (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Merci für den Tipp#6:

Am Montag: "von Hechten und Saiblingen"


----------



## zokker (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Bayern Alpha
> ..ab montag
> Themenwoche: Petri Heil
> immer ab 23.00 Uhr#h


Und wem 23.00 Uhr zu späht ist, jede Sendung wird tags drauf 16.00 Uhr wiederholt.


----------



## Shortay (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Mensch zokker jetz wo dich woche rum is kommt die info, schäm dich *lach* 
Bin jeden tag 16:10 von der arbeit daheim...
Wenn mans gewusst hätt 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Shortay (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Hä wie jetz...also kommende woche nochmal? 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## zokker (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jo nächste Woche (27.01.-31.01.) 23.00 Uhr Petri Heil auf BR-Alpha. Wiederholung tag`s drauf 16.00 Uhr.


----------



## Shortay (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



zokker schrieb:


> Jo nächste Woche (27.01.-31.01.) 23.00 Uhr Petri Heil auf BR-Alpha. Wiederholung tag`s drauf 16.00 Uhr.




na das merk ich mir  ! goil


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*27.01.2014

Zur Zeit  auf ARD

20:15 - 21:00 Uhr
Wildes Deutschland (1)*


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*28.01.2014

Zur Zeit  auf BR-alpha

  16:00- 16:45 Uhr
Von Hechten und Saiblingen*


----------



## bacalo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

derzeit auf der Arbeit |krach:


----------



## zokker (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zZ auch auf arbeit, und ich hornochse hab vergessen den recorder zu prog.
Na hoffentlich wird das, wie der ganze andere mist, auch noch paarmal wiederholt.


----------



## hecht&co (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute abend gehts da ja dort (BR-Alpha)  um 23uhr weiter mit ner Reportage vom Gardasee..


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

|schlafen|schlafenHab noch nie so gut geschlafen wie bei dieser Sendung


----------



## hecht&co (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ja war etwas langweilig.. aber immerhin Fisch im TV.. :vik:

Wann kommt denn wieder mal Cyril Chauquet ?


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> |schlafen|schlafenHab noch nie so gut geschlafen wie bei dieser Sendung




Ja, der letzte Beitrag "von Saiblingen und Hechten" war nicht so prall....

Liegt aber auch am Aufnahmedatum : 1995 |bigeyes

Aber ich schaue trotzden gerne erstmal jede Angelsendung !

Und heute Abend sind u.a. Aalrezepte dabei ; ich werde wieder einschalten !

R.S.


----------



## mathei (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute 20:15 ndr 3
*Skandinavien von oben*


*Lofoten und Island - Inseln im Polarmeer*

und um 21:00
*Skandinavien von oben*


*Finnland - von Lappland bis Karelien*


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*31.01.2014

Zur Zeit  auf BR-alpha

  23:00- 23:45 Uhr
Wenn die Fische weinen könnten*


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*03.02.2014

Zur Zeit  auf BR-alpha
16:00- 16:45 Uhr
Wenn die Fische weinen könnten


20:15 ARD
Erlebnis Erde
Wildes Deutschland - Wildes Berlin

19:30 arte
Zu den Quellen des Essequibo 1/5

20:15 Uhr arte
Der Hauptmann von Köpenick D 1956

20:15 Uhr Phoenix
Seen auf dem Dach der Welt
 Doku

 *


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Wildes Deutschland kann ich nur empfehlen. Letzte Woche den ersten Teil gesehen.
Brilliante Aufnahmen.


----------



## Basti_83 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Wildes Deutschland fand ich auch Klasse gestern!
 Hat jemand einen Tipp für heute oder in nächster Zeit???#c


----------



## inselkandidat (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

bayern alpha 20:15:  Schwedens Inselwelt


----------



## phirania (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...g2nNm5hV8I84VNPjgvux7Xg&bvm=bv.60444564,d.Yms


----------



## Basti_83 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Und schon ist es an.... Danke inselkanditat


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*05.02.2014

20:15 **- 21:00 Uhr  NDR
Expeditionen ins Tierreich , Doku*
Yellowstone-Sommer der Bären


*20:15 - 21:45 Uhr ZDF*
*Aktenzeichen YX...ungelöst*
U.a. Überfall auf einen Angler -Opfer stirbt an seinen Verletzungen


----------



## Basti_83 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Hat jemand für heute Abend einen Tipp? |kopfkrat


----------



## eichhornkater (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Germanys next topmodel :-D

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Surf (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

"The Secret State" auf ARTE  20:15 alle 4 Folgen am Stück


----------



## Basti_83 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

MDR 20.15 Uhr

 Sagenhaft - Der Harz


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*10.02.2014

20:15 **- 21:00 Uhr ARD
Erlebnis Erde, *
Der Große Kaukasus-Russlands Dach der Welt


*20:15 - 23:00 Uhr Kabel 1*
*Der Staatsfeind Nummer.1*


----------



## forent (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Spät, aber gut:
MDR 23.40 Uhr: Die Akte Odessa. Politthriller GB/D 1974.


----------



## MIG 29 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute um 19.30 bei ARTE - Der Rote Thunfisch.


----------



## Torkel (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

http://www.prosiebenmaxx.de/tv/monster-fish/episoden

und die Folgen Online: http://www.prosiebenmaxx.de/tv/monster-fish/video


----------



## lsski (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ein Klick. - Serienaufnahme und gut is
 vielen DANK #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*20.02.2014

20:15 **- 21:45 Uhr NDR
mare TV, *
u.a.Sardinien-Magische Insel im Mittelmeer


*20:15 - 21:00 Uhr Phoenix*
*Die Küsten der Ostsee (1/2) Dänemark


* *21:00 - 21:45 Uhr Phoenix*
*Die Küsten der Ostsee Schweden

*


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*21.02.2014

Zur Zeit auf BR-alpha


20:15 **- 21:00 Uhr BR - alpha
Wildes Skandinavien: Finnland*
"Erlebnis Erde"


----------



## pike&carp (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

 *22.02.2014

20:15 -  22:15 (2 Folgen)  auf DMAX 

Fluss-Monster -  Die gefährlichsten Abenteuer *


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*22.02.2014


18:00**- 18:45 Uhr arte
Der Rote Thunfisch*
Alarmstufe Rot


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*24.02.2014


18:30**- 20:15 Uhr arte
Wildes Deutschland*

*18:00 Uhr Phoenix
Gefahr auf dem Meeresgrund

21:00 Uhr Phoenix
Hilde Benjamin -Die Scharfrichterin der DDR*


----------



## Bobster (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

....und wer sich für Trecker/Landw. Zugmaschinen interessiert....:q

http://www.br.de/fernsehen/br-alpha/programmkalender/sendung-478726.html

Die ganze Woche geht's ums *Trecker fahren !*

#h


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*25.02.2014


20:15 **- 21:45 Uhr arte
Versenktes Gift
Doku.-Film F 2013
* 
*22:25 Uhr 3 sat
Atomic Afrika
Doku.-Film D2013
 

20:15  Uhr Phoenix
Wilde Inseln  (1/2) Reportagenreihe,Galapagos
*

*21:00  Uhr Phoenix
Wilde Inseln Sri Lanka

21:45 Uhr ZDF neo
Death in Paradise
Bellende Hunde 

*


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2014)

*20.15 auf Arte: Versenktes Gift*

Wie Chemiewaffen entsorgt wurden.#q#q#q


----------



## Shortay (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: 20.15 auf Arte: Versenktes Gift*

Auch grad gesehn! Klingt ma sehr interessant 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*26.02.2014


**20:15 - 21:00 Uhr NDR
Expeditionen ins Tierreich
Wildes Deutschland*-*Die Uckermark*

*19:30 Uhr arte
Dschungel unter Wasser
 Das geheimnisvolle Leben im Baggersee

*


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Dschungel unter Wasser:k

Einfach klasse!!!!!!!!!!

danke fürs einstellen:m


----------



## zokker (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ja war richtig gut. Die angler sind aber wieder schlecht weggekommen.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja war richtig gut. Die angler sind aber wieder schlecht weggekommen.



Gab schon schlimmeres aber ich glaube darauf kam es in dem Film nicht an.


----------



## zokker (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> Gab schon schlimmeres aber ich glaube darauf kam es in dem Film nicht an.


Na ich fand es nicht so gut, das angler nur als fischmäster und gewässerbeschmutzer dargestellt wurden.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Wie gesagt gab schon schlimmeres !!!!!!

Wortwahl war halt nicht so toll.

Aber das gehört jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich in diesen Thrööööt!!!

Ich habe einfach nur die tollen Bilder genossen vor allem wie der Aal sich seinen Weg über Land zu dem nächsten Fließgewässer gesucht hat , wann kann man so etwas als Angler mal beobachten, einfach nur genial.

Gruß aus Castrop#h


----------



## Nuesse (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/043974-000/dschungel-unter-wasser?autoplay=1

Falls es jemand verpaßt hat .#h


----------



## LahnHunter (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Danke für den Link #6


----------



## MIG 29 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Dschungel unter Wasser - das Video hat mir gut gefallen. Klasse :m


----------



## MIG 29 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute auf Phoenix ab  20:15 - Seen auf dem Dach der Welt (1/3).


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*28.02.2014
zur zeit auf arte-Der Rote Thun

**20:15 - 21:00 Uhr NDR
Land im Gezeitenstrom
Ostfriesland-von der jade* *bis zur Ems*

*19:30 Uhr arte
Die Kleine Welt im Apfelbaum Doku.
 *
*20:15 Uhr Phoenix*
*Seen auf dem Dach der Welt*


----------



## MIG 29 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

14.03.2014 bzw. Heute:

20:15 Uhr BR-alpha
Entlang der Ilz


----------



## thomas39 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

16.03.2014 15:15

DMAX

Angel-Duell

Hechte in Norwegen


----------



## west1 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Wers nicht abwarten kann der kanns hier schon anschauen.

http://www.dmax.de/programme/angel-duell-zwei-profis-am-haken/videos/angel-duell-hechte-in-norwegen/


----------



## kati48268 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4088075#post4088075


----------



## Basti_83 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Hat jemand einen Tipp für heute ?????


----------



## hanzz (16. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Basti_83 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für heute ?????


 
Da ich grad Langeweile auf der Arbeit hab und nichst zu tun ist, mach ich Dir mal die Fernsehzeitung:

ZDF 18:00
ZDF.reportage
Wild, Wald, Winter – Förster im Großeinsatz

ZDF 18:30Magazin, Wissenschaft, D 2014
Terra Xpress - Wenn Tiere nerven

3sat 18:05Dokumentation, D 2007
Versunkene Metropolen
Brennpunkt Hattusa – Machtzentrale der Hethiter

3sat 18:50
Versunkene Metropolen
Tatort Tucumé – Pyramidenstadt in Peru

3sat 19:30Dokumentation, D 2006
Geheimnisse der Maya
In den Dschungelruinen von Mexiko

PHOENIX 18:30Dokumentation, GB 2008
Mythos Stonehenge
Im Zeichen der Sonne

PHOENIX 19:15Dokumentation, D 2011
ZDF-History
Die großen Rätsel der Archäologie



n-tv 20:05 Dokumentation, USA 2011
Giganten der Moderne: Eisbrecher



n-tv 21:05Dokumentation, USA 2011
Giganten der Moderne: Schleusen


----------



## Basti_83 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*17.03.2014

**Zur Zeit auf *
*19:30 - 20:15 Uhr arte
Wildes Baltikum (1/2) 
Die Küste
**

20:15 - 21:00 Uhr ARD
Erlebnis Erde
Wildes Nordamerika Doku.(2/4)*

*
*


----------



## odinherne (19. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

um 19.30 uhr auf arte 
Invasion der fliegenden Karpfen


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*20.03.2014**
**

20:15 - Uhr NDR
mare TV
Frankreichs wilde Wasserwelt*


*21:00 Uhr NDR
mare TV
Cöte d`Azur- Die Halbinsel von St.Tropez
* *
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## MIG 29 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute - 23.03.2014

20:15 Uhr - NDR
Nordseeküste: Wo die Elbe ins Meer fließt


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. März 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*24.03.2014**
**

20:15 - Uhr ARD
Erlebnis Erde
Wildes Nordamerika-Von Wasser umgeben*


----------



## Andal (2. April 2014)

*Falsche Besatzmaßnahmen*

Heute Abend kann man sich anschauen, was passiert, wenn mit dem Besatz etwas schiefgeht, aber so richtig.

Auf Arte um 18.25 Uhr:

Invasion der fliegenden Karpfen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Das ist doch die Geschichte bei den Amis mit den Silberkarpfen, oder?


----------



## Andal (2. April 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Genau. Eine Pflichtsendung für Vereinoberhäupter und Gewässerwarte.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (2. April 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Wie oft zeigen die das eigentlich? Egal, ist auf jeden Fall sehenswert, obwohl imho an einigen Stellen schon arg dramatisierend.


----------



## Andal (3. April 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Mare TV - 20.15 Uhr auf NDR​


----------



## MIG 29 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute - 11.04.2014

ARTE - um 19.30

Flüsse der Welt


----------



## zokker (12. April 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

z Z auf ZDF info, "Dorsch Dilemma"


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. April 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*20.04.2014**
**

20:15 - Uhr Phoenix
Sonnenaufgang am Meeresgrund

Doku.-Film USA2009*


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. April 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*23.04.2014**
**

20:15 - Uhr NDR 3
Expedition ins Tierreich

Vom Hartz zur Nordsee- Die Rückkehr der Lachse*


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. April 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*28.04.2014**
**

22:15 - 23:00 Uhr Sat 1

Pla**neto**pia
*Abenteuer auf dem Nordmeer - Die Jagd nach dem edelsten Fisch Norwegens


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. April 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*29.04.2014**
**
18:15  Uhr NDR
NaturNah*
Wunderwelt Forellenbach


----------



## spike999 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute 20.15 3sat

*universum*
der inn - der längste nebenfluss der donau


----------



## mathei (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute 20:15 uhr im WDR
*Abenteuer Erde*

*Das blaue Wunder - Im Inselreich von Raja Ampat*


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
Zur Zeit auf NDR

11.05.2014**
**
20:15  Uhr NDR
mare TV
* Meeresfrüchte


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*
Zur Zeit auf arte

13.05.2014**
**
17:40   -  18:25 Uhr arte

* Phantom der Tiefsee


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

16.05.2014**
**
19:05 Uhr N-TV

Unter Wasserie Welt unter der Oberfläche

*


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

19.05.2014**
**
20:15 Uhr ARD

Erlebnis Erde
Der Stechlin-Im Reich der klaren Seen
 
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Zur Zeit auf dem WDR

20.05.2014**
**
20:15 - 21:00 Uhr WDR

Abenteuer Erde
Die Südsee - Tierische Eroberer
 
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

21.05.2014**
**
20:15 - 21:45 Uhr ZDF

Aktenzeichen YX...ungelöst - Spezial
 
* 
*
20:15 - 21:00 Uhr NDR

Expeditionen ins Tierreich

Schleswig-Holsteins schönste Förde - Die Schlei*


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Danke!


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

22.05.2014**
**
18:15 Uhr NDR

*
*Typisch! Auf der Jagd nach dem Silber-Fisch*

*

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/import/Heringsangeln-im-Akkord-am-Strelasund,sendung64596.html
 
*


----------



## fordprefect (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetz: BR Quer Fischen im Trüben: Schwarzangler Alarm


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

20.06.2014**
**
20:15 Uhr NDR
die nordstory
Der Schatzsucher von der Schlei


22:30 Uhr Phoenix
Gefahr auf dem Meeresgrund
Bombenbergung in der Kadetrinne
 
*


*


 
*


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *
> 
> 20.06.2014**
> **
> ...


----------



## SaMSaM76 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Danke für die Infos. Muss ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

01.07.2014**
**
22:45 Uhr ADR
**"More than Honey – Bitterer Honig" **
*
*"Wenn die Bienen von der Erde verschwinden, hat der Mensch nur noch vier Jahre zu leben"  
Doku.-Film CH/D/A 2012



20:15 Uhr RBB
Mythos Wald
Tierparadies und Schattenreich/Der Kampf ums Licht
 
*


*


 
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 03.07.2014**
**
20:15 Uhr NDR
**mare TV
Die Lübecker Bucht

21.00 Uhr NDR
mare TV
Fehmarn-Im Sommer auf der Sonneninsel
*
*




 
*


*


 
*


----------



## Jonny1985 (4. Juli 2014)

Morgen 05.07.  17:30 neu Folge 

Rute raus der Spaß beginnt


----------



## lsski (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt WM Frankreich Deutschland im Ersten...........
Was sons ?


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



lsski schrieb:


> Jetzt WM Frankreich Deutschland im Ersten...........
> Was sons ?



+ Kaltes Bier:vik:


----------



## hanzz (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute um 14:45 auf NDR

Sa 05. Juli		
		Dokumentation, D 2013
*die nordreportage: Dicke Fische im Minutentakt*

Wer gerne Fisch isst  und das Angelabenteuer mit Erfolgsgarantie sucht,  der sollte nach  Osterholz-Scharmbeck fahren. Dort betreibt Familie Rath  seit fünf Jahren  vier Fischteiche, in denen man gegen Bezahlung angeln  kann. Vater Harry  ist der Mann für das Grobe, er hält die Teiche und  das Gelände in  Schuss. Außerdem muss er dafür sorgen, dass sich immer  genügend Forellen  im Wasser tummeln. Die Angelkunden wollen für ihr  Geld natürlich auch  einen Fisch am Haken  haben. Ein paarmal in der Woche schmeißt Harry den  Räucherofen an und  produziert Nachschub für seinen Fischimbiss. Mutter  Dagmar und ihr Sohn  Thomas sind dafür zuständig, dass die Angelfreunde  keinen Kohldampf  schieben müssen. In der kleinen Imbissbude auf dem  Gelände gibt es von  Currywurst bis Köder alles, was man für einen langen  Tag am Teich  so braucht. Natürlich ist alles selbst gemacht, sogar die  Torten von  Thomas. Highlight des Jahres ist das Nachtangeln! Ab 20 Uhr  scharen  sich über hundert Angler um die Teiche, die dann dicke Fische im   Minutentakt fangen. "die nordreportage" taucht in die für Außenstehende   fast skurril anmutende Welt der Angelei ein und blickt hinter die   Kulissen des kleinen Familienbetriebes.

Und nochmal zur Erinnerung: 
um 17:35 auf NDR

*Rute raus, der Spass beginnt.*


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 09.07.2014**
**
19:30 Uhr arte
**Das Geheimnis der Aale

*


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 14.07.2014**
**
00:05 - 1:00 Uhr n-tv
**Die Extrem-Fischer: Auf Leben und Tod

*


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 19.07.2014**
**
17:35 Uhr NDR
**Rute raus, der Spass beginnt

*


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 23.07.2014**

18:25 Uhr arte
Das Geheimnis der Aale
**
20:15 Uhr NDR
**NDR Extra
Todesfalle Ostsee*


----------



## Shortay (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Arg weiss ned was jetz besser is am wasser sitzen (bisher erfolglos) oder das zu gucken :S


----------



## hanzz (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Die Aale hab ich noch auf HDD.
Geh fischen :q


----------



## H3ndrik (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Habs mir gerade auch aufgenommen :m


----------



## Surf (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Die Aaldoku ist klasse! Toll fotografiert


----------



## Philla (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Kann jemand den aalfilm zur Verfügung stellen oder kann man den irgendwo im Internet gucken ?


----------



## StefanG84 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Google mal nach "Das Geheimnis der Aale" und du wirst fündig. Sei über Google oder Youtube


----------



## Philla (24. Juli 2014)

Will den thread hier nicht zerlabern, aber ich finde dazu nichts


----------



## offense80 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Guckst du hier |supergri

http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/051436-000/das-geheimnis-der-aale


----------



## Philla (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Joa so weit war ich auch schon, ist aber nur ein 1 minütiger Trailer ?


----------



## offense80 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Oh ok, das sehe ich jetzt auch erst. Hatte mir genau DA den ganzen Film angesehen....sorry....Ich such mal weiter


----------



## StefanG84 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Das Geheimnis der Aale
     (Dokumentation,  Österreich/USA 2013)
            So, 27.07.       14:40 - 15:25     
     arte


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 25.07.2014**

18:25 Uhr arte
Wildes Hamburg


19:30 Uhr arte
Neuseeland von oben - Ein Paradies auf Erden

 **
21:45 Uhr arte
**Das Böse - Warum Menschen Menschen töten
Doku.

20:15 Uhr 3sat
Der Autobahnkrieg
Dokumentation

*


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 26.07.2014**

17:35 Uhr NDR
Rute raus,der Spass beginnt!


*


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. August 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 02.08.2014**

17:35 Uhr NDR
Rute raus,der Spass beginnt!


*


----------



## boller118 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Samstag 09.08.2014

20:15 Uhr DMax
Fluss-Monster (neue Folgen)

Beste Grüße aus dem Taunus
Patrick






www.angelurlaubblog.wordpress.com


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. August 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 06.08.2014**

20:15 Uhr ZDF
Aktenzeichen XY.....ungelöst


**20:15 Uhr Kabel 1
Postman, mit Kevin Costner*

*
20:15 Uhr NDR
Expeditionen ins Tierreich*


----------



## gründler (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf ARD

Doku Süßwasserfische mit bekannten "Anti Angler" Szenen.

W = Wissen


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. August 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute 12.08.2014**

20:15 bis 21:00 Uhr WDR
Abenteuer Erde: Geheimnissevolle Muränen
*


----------



## boller118 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt DMax

Neue Folgen Fluss-Monster

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## Slipknot1 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gibt es keine neuen Folgen von : "Rute raus, der Spass beginnt?"


----------



## ChIpO89 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Vllt online


----------



## 2911hecht (17. August 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Es gibt noch ein Best off am Jahresende.Die nächste Staffel aber erst im nächsten Jahr.Leider....


----------



## mathei (21. August 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

jetzt 20:15 NDR
*mareTV*

Im Schärengarten von Stockholm


im anschluss


Das ist Gotland:


----------



## boller118 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 20:15 Uhr DMAX

Fluss-Monster 

Mit zwei Folgen

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## Lil Torres (14. September 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ARD | Heute | 16:40 Uhr

Erlebnis Erde

Vom Harz bis zur Nordsee



... großartige unterwasseraufnahmen, lohnt sich!! #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. September 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 21.09.2014**

16:30 Uhr ARD
Wildes München*
*Doku.
*


----------



## Kneto (25. September 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gestern Abend lief im SWR ein Bericht über unser schönstes Hobby. Welchen ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte|rolleyes.
Anschauen könnt ihr euch diesen noch in der Mediathek. Viel spass dabei|wavey:.

 															betrifft: ...
* Diezemanns Reisen: Die wundersame Welt der Angler*


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. September 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

@kneto:
#hguck mal was da schon steht...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291962


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292527


----------



## gründler (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ich wurde persönlich eingeladen daran teilzunehmen konnte aber leider nicht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292527 


Ich hoffe die Kollegen haben was gefangen,ich hatte die tage in diesem bereich noch bis zu 50 Stk. 1 Std.Angelzeit. 


|wavey:


----------



## gründler (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute im WDR  um 20.15Uhr

Flussgeschichten......Die Ruhr.



Auf HR um 20.15Uhr

Eder Fulda und Werra.......Hessen von oben.



Auf RBB um 20.15Uhr

Abenteuer Havel.




#h


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 06.10.2014**

20:15 Uhr 3sat
**Bis zum letzten Fang Doku.*
*Das Geschäft mit dem Fisch
*

*21:15 Uhr 3sat*
*Auf der Suche nach dem glücklichen Fisch*


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

[QUOTE=Salziges Silber

Jetzt von NDR
Nordmagazin
Zanderangeln im Bodden


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 12.10.2014**

20:15 Uhr RBB
**Die Natur des Nordens - Fjorde, Felsen und Eisberge Doku.*
*
*
*21:00 Uhr RBB*
*Wildes Skandinavien*


*20:15 Uhr Phoenix*
*Die Elbe - Eine Flussreise*

*21:45 Uhr Phoenix*
*Wo Europa ins Meer fällt Doku.*

*22:30 Uhr Phoenix*
*Vom Meer und seinen Früchten - Die Küste Galiciens. Doku*


----------



## LOCHI (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Morgen 20:15 Phoenix.

_*Deutschland - Deine Flüsse*_


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Morgen 20:15 Phoenix.
> 
> _*Deutschland - Deine Flüsse*_





Nochmals zur Erinnerung
Heute 20:15 Uhr Phoenix
*siehe Oben*


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt 20.15 ARD 

Wie gut ist unser Fisch?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Jetzt 20.15 ARD
> 
> Wie gut ist unser Fisch?


:m Danke!
Gruss Roy


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Hab's auch grad geguckt |supergri


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 29.10.2014*

*20:15 Uhr ZDF*
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst

*20:15 Uhr NDR*
Expeditionen ins Tierreich
Ungarn - Wildnis zwischen Donau und Theiß

*20:15 Uhr Kabel 1*
Lakeview Terrace - Böser Nachbar
USA 2008, mit Samuel L.Jackson


----------



## Harrie (6. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute ab 20.15 auf Arte

*lilyhammer*


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*und es gibt noch mehr am heutigen 06.11.2014*

*20:15 Uhr NDR*
mare TV
Wales - Die eigensinnige Küste der Krone

*21:00 Uhr NDR*
mare TV
Cornwall-Englands Sonnenküste

*20:15 Uhr 3sat*
Wie wir sterben, Doku.

*19:30 Uhr arte*
Wilder Rhein


----------



## gründler (6. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Auf Phoenix kommt heute um... 

20.15Uhr: Die Oder

21.00Uhr:Die Havel 


|wavey:


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 08.11.2014*

*20:15 Uhr arte*
Abenteuer Neuseeland Doku.

*20:15 Uhr Phoenix*
Im Bann der Arktis - Mit Klaus Scherer von Grönland nach Alaska (1+2/2)
Europas letzte Wildnis /
Jenseits der Taiga
 
*20:15 Uhr Sat. 1*
Super 8
Science-Fiction-Film USA 2011

*22:30 Uhr Sat.1*
Boxen, Felix Sturm-Robert Stiglitz


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Momentan auf dmax: J.Wade am Schlachtensee, Berlin


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

Heute, 19.11.2014*

*
20:15 Uhr ZDF
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst

20:15 Uhr ARD
Das Ende der Geduld
*


----------



## zokker (22. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

z. Z. auf Arte, Wilder Rhein, im Anschluß gleich der zweite Teil.


----------



## ChIpO89 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute auf 

Arte 20:15 Uhr
Panama-Kanal


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 22.11.2014*


*Zur Zeit auf hr-fernsehen

21:00 - 21:40 Uhr

Sägefische - Neptuns vergessene Kinder*


----------



## LOCHI (29. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 10:10 - 11:10 Uhr*

*Rausgefischt und aufgetischt -So kommt der Fisch auf den Teller*

*auf N24*


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 29.11.2014*


*Zur Zeit auf hr-fernsehen

21:00 - 21:40 Uhr

Jäger **der Meere: Thunfische*


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kanaluebersicht/857392#/beitrag/livevideo/1822440/Ein%20Mann,%20ein%20Fjord!


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 03.12.2014*

*

20:15 - 21:45 Uhr ZDF
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst


20:15 - 23:15 Uhr Kabel1
Cast Away - Verschollen

*
*20:15 -21:00 Uhr NDR
Wildes Italien
*


----------



## chester (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Für den Fressinteressierten:

Sushi in Suhl 2015 ARD


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 09.12.2014**

*
*23:15 Uhr WDR

Nichts zu verzollen
Komödie F 2010

ps.: leider sehr spät, aber es lohnt sich 
 *


----------



## Cassero75 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt im bayerischen fernsehn. Mondfische Rätselhafte Giganten.


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 18.12.2014**

**20:15 Uhr NDR
mare TV

An Russlands Nordmeerküste -
Murmansk und die Kola Halbinsel


21:00 Uhr NDR
mare TV

Kanadischer Winter am Sankt Lorenz-Strom
 *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 27.12.2014**

**17:15 Uhr NDR
Rute raus, der Spass beginnt *


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

45 Min Norge Spezial!


----------



## bacalo (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> 45 Min Norge Spezial!




Merci!


----------



## Ingo33 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Läuft gerade. Wirklich witzig


----------



## phirania (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

super...
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/import/Angelparadies-Norwegen,sendung317438.html


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute, 23:45 RTL II

*Sharktopus*


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Auf DMAX läuft gerade:

Robson Green, der Extrem-Angler


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 02.01.2014**

**20:15 Uhr NDR
Land zwischen Belt und Bodden
Von Flensburg bis Lübeck
*


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 14.01.2014**

**20:15 Uhr ZDF
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst


21:00 Uhr RBB
Die großen Kriminalfälle Doku.
*


----------



## mathei (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 27.01.15 auf Arte um 20:15
*Bis zum letzten Fang*

http://www.tvtoday.de/programm/standard/?format=standard&page=next&start=1


----------



## mathei (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Im Anschluss
*Auf der Suche nach dem glücklichen Fisch*


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ich war schon am pennen, jetzt bin ich hell wach, danke mathias für den tv-tip, das ziehe ich mir rein...


----------



## Freehunter (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Um 20,15 am 27.Januar bei Sat 1

*MICH GIBTS NUR ZWEIMAL*

#6#6


----------



## zokker (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf Arte - Bis zum letzten Fang


----------



## Mefomaik (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

@zokker:Guck ich auch grad,ist schon heftig/ traurig...


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

schau ich auch gerade. wenig tendenziös. gefällt mir (der film, nicht die methoden)


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 29.01.2015

Gleich auf NDR*

18:15 bis 18:45 Uhr

*Typisch! Fischer Mütze*

*Ein Leben für den Fisch*


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute 29.01.2014**

21:45 : 22:15 Uhr ARD
Parnorama
AFD Wahlkampf, Aggressor Putin, Mohammed-Karikatur
**
20:15 - 21:45 Uhr NDR
Geheimnisse Asiens
Malaysieas Meeresparadies
 
20:15 - 20:15 Uhr 3 sat
Täter ohne Reue
Reportage

20:15 :22:20 Uhr Kabel 1
Unbreakable
Unzerbrechlich USA 2000

20:15 - 22:35 Uhr PRO 7
Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an  USA 2008

20:15 - 21:45 Uhr Phoenix
Die schönsten Naturparadiese im Südwesten
 
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## lsski (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *Heute, 29.01.2015
> 
> Gleich auf NDR*
> 
> ...



SENDUNG VERPASST ! kein Problem:


http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/import/Typisch-Fischer-Muetze,sendung332834.html


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 04.02.2015
*
*20:15 - 21:45 Uhr ZDF*

*Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst*


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Zur Zeit auf SWR*
*
16:15 - 17:00 Uhr*
*
Die Küsten der Ostsee (4/5)
*
*Das Baltikum*


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute, 08.02.2015
*
18:15 - 19:10 Uhr* *WDR*
Tiere suchen ein Zuhause

Thema:
*Stumme Schreie:  Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen (5:42) *


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Zur Zeit auf 3sat
Die Traun-Ein Fluss wie ein Kristall
13:30 - 14:20 Uhr
*
PS.: siehe heute Abend 08.02. ... einen Post zuvor


----------



## Mainhatten (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute Abend 20:15 Uhr HR

Entdeckungen an Eder und Edersee


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf ZDFinfo

Fischfang in Alaska


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Derzeit auf ARD "Die Elbe" Teil 1 von 2


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. März 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 04.03.2015*
*
20:15 - 21:45 Uhr* *ZDF

Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst
*


----------



## JasonP (4. März 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *Heute, 04.03.2015*
> *
> 20:15 - 21:45 Uhr* *ZDF
> 
> ...



Gibts ne Wasserleiche???


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 18.03.2015*
*
20:15 - 21:00 Uhr* *NDR
*Expeditionen ins Tierreich
Die Südsee(2/3) Tierische Eroberer

*
20:15 -22:05 Uhr N-TV*
Die Extrem-Fischer
Auf Leben und Tod


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. April 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, 08.04.2015*
*
20:15 - 21:45 Uhr* *ZDF

Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst*


----------



## cafabu (22. April 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute um 20:15 auf N3 der zweite Teil von:

Wildes Deutschland - Unbekannte Tiefen

Der erste Teil war schon ganz sehenswert.
Carsten


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. April 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

klasse tip und hier noch mal zur erinnerung


----------



## kernell32 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Wow sehr beeindruckende bilder


----------



## pike-81 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Absolut sehenswert!
Von Aal über Hecht und Karpfen bis hin zu Forelle und Stör. 
Aber auch Molch, Biber, Adler und Insekten. 
Ein MUß für den Angler. 
Gibt es sicher auch in der Mediathek. 
Danke NDR


----------



## Angler2097 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gute Doku!


----------



## Jonny1985 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

13:30uhr Rute raus der Spaß beginnt in Norwegen. NDR


----------



## Cassero75 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

20.15 Uhr: Flussgeschichten. Der Rhein

WDR


----------



## spezi.aale (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Cassero75 schrieb:


> 20.15 Uhr: Flussgeschichten. Der Rhein
> 
> WDR



Super, danke.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Danke, ich schau aber gerade Torfgrabengeschichte. Live und HD++.


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf NDR


Expeditionen ins Tierreich


Blauflossenthunfisch


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute, 28.05., um 18:25 Uhr auf ARTE

*Kühle Schönheiten Alpenseen*


----------



## hanzz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf neo.
Beef Buddies gehen angeln.


----------



## Tom (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Auf Pro7 Maxx:
Extreme Fishing mit Robson Green jeweils gegen 10:10h

Der Titel lässt Böses ahnen, aber Robson Green
ist wirklich unterhaltsam und hat den typisch
britischen Humor. Also: Recht kurzweilig.


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute, 03.06.2015

20:15 - 21:45 UhrZDF*

Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst*
*Wo ist mein Kind?*




20:15 NDR
Expeditionen ins Tierreich 
Wildes Deutschland: Die Lausitz


----------



## inselkandidat (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

18:00 Uhr Nordmagazin - Hechtangeln auf dem Schweriner See


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute,  17.06.2015

21:00 - 21:45 Uhr NDR*

Unsere Geschichte Dem Sturm zum Trotz - 150 Jahre Seenotretter in Deutschland. *Doku.Reihe


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf ZDF

20:15 - 21:45 Uhr*

Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst*


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*

20:15 - 21:45 Uhr** ZDF
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst

20:15 Uhr NDR
Expeditionen ins Tierreich
Wildes Berlin

20:15 Uhr 3Sat
Universum Hummeln - Bienen im Pelz
*


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Schöne Aufnahmen Garantiert. 


http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Abent...en/Video?documentId=29518656&bcastId=12882012


----------



## TooShort (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gerade zum Frühstück verzehrt. Klasse.


----------



## schnubbi1307 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Hinweis: Ab Samstag, den 25.07. läuft wieder Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt im NDR.

Die erste Folge ist an der Nordsee und schon online verfügbar:

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/import/Nordfriesland-Angeln-beim-Europameister,sendung398278.html


----------



## kernell32 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Lustig sind die Jungs ja, aber müssen die immer so schreien?


----------



## Schtuka (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Lustig sind die Jungs ja, aber müssen die immer so schreien?


jo, das stimmt! Vor allem olle Heinz braucht nen Schalldämpfer...


----------



## Surf (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ich finds aber trotzdem immer ganz goldig


----------



## civicus (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

haha der horst und der hein ich lach mich weg


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Nicht nur für uns Nordlichter interessant. 

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/Rute-raus-der-Spass-beginnt,ruteraus166.html


----------



## Hans52152 (29. Juli 2015)

*Rute raus der Spass beginnt*

Es kommen noch 5 Folgen am Samstag nachmittag.


----------



## Hans52152 (29. Juli 2015)

*Lachsfischen in Irland*

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/freizeit/schmidt-max-und-das-glueck-am-haken-100.html


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. September 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Jetzt auf ZDF**

20:15 - 21:45 Uhr**
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst


*


----------



## zokker (4. September 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zz auf 3sat, SOS nano spezial


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. September 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf arte 

Stille Wasser sind tief (1/5)
Der Baikalsee-Wasser, Eis und mehr

14:55 - 15:40 Uhr


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. September 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf EinsPlus

Abenteuer Namib (2/2)


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. September 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf ARD

Die Angst vor den Wölfen - wie viel Wildnis vertragen wir

20:15 - 21:00 Uhr


----------



## Jose (7. September 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

hatte ich auch erst überlegt zu posten.
aber beckmann und was ernsthaftes?

ardgelulle.

kann man sich klemmen, sollte man sich auch.

betroffenheitsgesulze...


----------



## Jose (20. September 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

mensch @silber!
biste in urlaub oder so? 
bin jetzt zu spät (läuft noch) in prosieben "*life of Pi - schiffbruch mit tiger*" geraten. 
*toll toll toll*

lass mich bitte nie wieder so hängen, alter


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Aktuell auf ServusTv Jagd nach dem Flussmonster.


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*




Heute auf ARD 
16:30 Uhr bis 17:15 Uhr 

Wildes Deutschland
Der Bodensee


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf Phoenix
Dunkles Deutschland
Die Front der Fremdenfeinde

21:00 Uhr Phoenix
Weiblich, sexy, rechtsextrem (Doku.)

21:00 Uhr  SWR
Wildes Skandinavien


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

danke #6


----------



## Lil Torres (1. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*18:30 Uhr, ZDF*
*
Terra Xpress*

Wein-Versteck in der Ostsee und Rätsel im Baggersee


----------



## uwe2855 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Auf NTV um 19:10

Lachs - Vom Kutter bis zum Kunden

Uwe


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*20:25 Uhr ZDF
Champions League live
FC Bayern München - FC Arsenal 

20:15 Uhr Kabel 1
Werner - Beinhart!

22:10 Uhr Kabel 1
Werner-Volles Rooäää!!!


20:15 Uhr 3sat
Die Akte Zschäpe
Die letzten Rätzel der NSU

21:00 Uhr 3sat
V-Mann-Land
Spitzel im Staatsauftrag
*


----------



## Hann. Münden (4. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Servus TV 20:14Uhr  Terra Mater  Der Geisterfisch

Servus TV 21:20- 22:22Uhr Höllentrip nach Tasmanien


Servus TV 22:22 - 23:22Uhr TM Wissen*


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



> *Servus TV 20:14Uhr  Terra Mater  Der Geisterfisch*



Habe ich schon gesehen, tolle Aufnahmen von Riemenfischen!
Die Seeschlangen früherer Zeiten, nicht nur für Kryptozoologen, wirklich sehenswert.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Grad angefangen...

Auf 3sat fährt das "Postschiff zum Polarkreis"


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute
ARD 16:30 bis 17:15  Uhr

Planet der Spatzen


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

...es geht los...


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ARD 20:15 - 21:00 Uhr
Vorsicht,
Verbraucherfalle

arte 19:30 - 20:15 Uhr
Die Südsee- ins tiefe Blau


Spielfilme

Kabel 1 
20:15 - 22:40 Uhr Planet der Affen
22:40 - 0:30 Uhr   The Happening

ZDF
22:15 - 23:50 Uhr Frozen Ground - Eisiges Grab


----------



## Andal (16. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Kabel 1
> 20:15 - 22:40 Uhr Planet der Affen


Live aus dem Hauptquartier des DAFV..... ungeschnitten, ungeschminkt, unüberlegt!


----------



## ulli1958m (16. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Kabel 1
> 20:15 - 22:40 Uhr Planet der Affen





Andal schrieb:


> Live aus dem Hauptquartier des DAFV..... ungeschnitten, ungeschminkt, unüberlegt!


Zum TV:
Ja....aber die Affen haben sich mit der Zeit weiterentwickelt 

#h


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

20:15 - 21:45 SWR
Rheingold - Gesichter eines Flusses Doku. 2014


20:15 - 21:45 RBB
Die fantastische Reise der Vögel 
Doku-Reihe

Spielfilm:
20.15 - 22:05 arte
Der Smaragdwald GB1985


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

23.15h, Babs Kijewski bei Raab - wenn das man gut geht...:q
http://tvtotal.prosieben.de/alle-shows/?date=2015-11-25


----------



## Andal (25. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Der Tipp für echte TV-Masochisten! #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Tipp für echte TV-Masochisten! #6


Wie recht Du doch im Nachhinein hast....
Kein Aushängeschild für die angelnde Gemeinde...


----------



## Revilo62 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Mal ehrlich, besser als Fr. Dr. doch allemal ....:q

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, besser als Fr. Dr. doch allemal ....:q



Wenn Du zwei Arme zusammensteckst, kommt noch lange kein Reicher dabei raus...

Mag ja sein dass Frau Kwitschewski optisch in den Medien gut rüber kommt, aber schon allein ihr Gezappel ginge mir furchtbar auf den -na Ihr wisst schon-... Und dass das Lispeln durch sie und Frau Katzenberger zum Kult wird, macht die Liste der Sprachbehinderungen auch nicht kürzer.
Mit dem "Blondes-Dummchen-Image" ist der Anglerschaft so wenig geholfen wie mit Frau H-K´s Halbbildung (und da lassmer den Dr. jetzt mal weg)

und ganz nebenbei: Dass sie Raab duzt während er sie konsquent siezt, läßt schon darauf schliessen, dass er nicht mit ihr aus dem selben Eimer saufen möchte...


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ich hatte mir ebend den link aufgerufen und bin fassungslos, die frau geht gar nicht |uhoh:


----------



## Ruti Island (26. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ich hatte mir ebend den link aufgerufen und bin fassungslos, die frau geht gar nicht |uhoh:




Find ich auch. Absolute Katastrophe!


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ich hatte mir eben*(d)*  den link aufgerufen und bin fassungslos, die frau geht gar nicht |uhoh:


 

 Das *(d)* auch nicht.


----------



## Jose (26. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

kommt rüber als 'n bisschen einfach gestrickt, will nicht sagen dummchen - kann sie bei ihrem wirtschaftlichen erfolg auch nicht so richtig sein.

präsentiert sich eben mit einer gewissen peinlichkeit, nackte tatsache...

eine peinlichkeit, die der angezogene raab aber locker toppt.

babs wär ja noch zu ertragen, sind ja extrem geduldig wir angler, aber ein aufgebabster raab oder meinetwegen eine geraabte babs.

ne blondine, die erzählt. 
alle klischees erfüllt.

wär aber die einzig wahre präsi #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

and a little black dress.


#h


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das *(d)* auch nicht.



jürgen, so ist es! einer schaut immer genau hin...
bei dir ist es neben verwarnungen ersichtlich
nichts für ungut


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf 3sat

Alaska - Die 48 Stunden von Kodiak
16:12 - 16:57 Uhr


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

20:15 - 21:45 Uhr RBB
Füchse in der Stadt
Das geheime Leben unserer wilden Nachbarn


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Spielfilm

RTL 
20:15 - 22:20 Uhr
*Elysium* (USA 2013) mit Matt Damon


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Pro7Maxx 18:55 

Redskins gegen Giants :m

R.S.


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf arte

Riesenfische in unseren Flüssen
18:00- 18:45 Uhr


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

danke. gucken!!!  sollte man wirklich gucken: wels zum abwinken...

jede menge info, auch ungute

*Wiederholung am Mittwoch, 09.12. um 11:40 Uhr *


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ich nochmal:
das war ein beitrag, der sowohl für angler (alle hier) und intellellis [außer mir noch einer? :m] wirklich zu empfehlen ist. mir bislang unbekanntes zum waller und einige verbesserungsideen zur jagd auf diesen "mülleimer der gewässer"


wissenschaftlich und anglerspezifisch: ein absolutes MUSS für welsfanatics.


deshalb: *Wiederholung am Mittwoch, 09.12. um 11:40 Uhr *


----------



## feko (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Hallo jose,was waren die unguten infos dieser doku ?


----------



## Lil Torres (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

wer sich nicht bis mittwoch gedulden mag, bitteschön... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bH_PTL-VtQ


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> wer sich nicht bis mittwoch gedulden mag, bitteschön...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bH_PTL-VtQ




super, danke  



feko schrieb:


> Hallo jose,was waren die unguten infos dieser doku ?



jetzt kannste ja selber gucken.
mit ungut meinte ich seine 'unkaputtbarkeit' und die folgen...


----------



## feko (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ich kenne die doku,fand sie sehr gut.sehr objektiv,und hat im grunde den mythos als gewässerschädling entschärft.


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

@Lil,
Super!
Danke für den link!


----------



## phirania (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



feko schrieb:


> Ich kenne die doku,fand sie sehr gut.sehr objektiv,und hat im grunde den mythos als gewässerschädling entschärft.



Schon möglich,kommt aber auf das Gewässer an in dem sich der Wels vermehrt....

Aber schöne Doku.#6


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur zeit auf arte

*Abenteuer Sibirien   (*2/2)
16:25 - 17:10 Uhr


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur zeit auf EinsPlus
*Wildes Skandinavien - Finnland*
15:30 - 16:15 Uhr


----------



## yukonjack (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

20:15 swr


----------



## TooShort (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Schaue ich auch gerade

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eggi 1 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Sonntag, 14.40 Uhr   NDR

"Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt, Spezial"!


----------



## AlexAstloch (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Eggi 1 schrieb:


> Sonntag, 14.40 Uhr   NDR
> 
> "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt, Spezial"!



Danke für den Tipp!
Wer nicht warten kann, kann sich die Doku schon jetzt in der NDR Mediathek anschauen


----------



## phirania (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute auf ARTE 20,15 Uhr

Die Welt der Haie.


----------



## JasonP (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



phirania schrieb:


> Heute auf ARTE 20,15 Uhr
> 
> Die Welt der Haie.



Kann ich auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen. Echt interessant!


----------



## Angler2097 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Habe ich gestern auch eine Weile geguckt. Schöne Doku!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

20:15 Uhr ARTE,die Ostsee von oben...


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute

20:15 - 21:45 Uhr**   ZDF
 Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst

*


----------



## Casso (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Wird definitiv geguckt. Immer sehr interessant. Auch für jemanden wie mich, der gerade mal 27 Jahre alt ist. :m


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf Radio NDR 1 M/V
Lachstrolling Rügen 


*Podiumsdiskussion*


----------



## JasonP (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf Servus TV " Der letzte Alpenfischer"


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf NDR
NaturNah
Marcus und die Katzenhaie

Katzenhaie in der Wismarbucht
18:15 - 18:45 Uhr


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit 3sat

mare TV
Biskaya

17:44 - 18 .48 Uhr


----------



## Maifliege (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 20:15:

Auf Planet 
"Abenteuer Ozean" Gigantische Aufnahmen gigantischer Sardinenschwärme und deren Jäger...


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Aktuell läuft auf ARTE "Bann der Bahamas, Lebensraum Sandban"


----------



## ...andreas.b... (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

3Sat/03.März 2016/20:15 Uhr
Angeln verbieten?
http://www.tvinfo.de/fernsehprogramm/330691173-angeln-verbieten

PFLICHTPROGRAMM


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

20:15 Uhr NDR
Länder-Menschen-Abenteuer

Wahlheimat Kanada


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

20.15 Uhr ZDF

Aktenzeichen XY... ungelöst


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Sonntag, 06.03.
DMAX, 23:15 Uhr

neue Serie mit Bear Grylls:
Stars am Limit - mit Barack Obama. (Ja, der amtierende amerikanische Präsident)

More Infos? Hier!


----------



## Volker2016 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 
3sat 20:15 Uhr

Angeln verbieten ?

*Fische fangen: für die einen Hobby, für andere ökologischer Wahnsinn.*

														                Angeln  ist in Deutschland ein Milliardengeschäft. Tierschützer kritisieren,  dass Fischbestände schrumpfen und das Ökosystem leidet. Angler halten  dagegen, durch Aussetzen und Züchtung Arten zu erhalten und Gewässer zu  pflegen. Natur- und Meeresfilmer Ulf Marquardt lässt in seiner Doku  beide Seiten zu Wort kommen. Im Anschluss Thema bei Scobel: "Weltmeere  vor dem Kollaps?"


----------



## Alex.k (3. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Bin gespannt auf die Sendung. Wird gerade überall geteilt.

Edit: Die Sendung scheint schon verfügbar zu sein: http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=57166

Grüße.


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf die Sendung. Wird gerade überall geteilt.


Gibt's auch hier im Board einen Thread zu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312917


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

nochmals zur errinnerung, damit keiner die sendung verpasst... 



Heute 
3sat 20:15 Uhr

Angeln verbieten ?

*Fische fangen: für die einen Hobby, für andere ökologischer Wahnsinn.*

                                                                        Angeln  ist in Deutschland ein  Milliardengeschäft. Tierschützer kritisieren,  dass Fischbestände  schrumpfen und das Ökosystem leidet. Angler halten  dagegen, durch  Aussetzen und Züchtung Arten zu erhalten und Gewässer zu  pflegen.  Natur- und Meeresfilmer Ulf Marquardt lässt in seiner Doku  beide Seiten  zu Wort kommen. Im Anschluss Thema bei Scobel: "Weltmeere  vor dem  Kollaps?"


----------



## Frame (3. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Fands gut, und auch soweit ich das beurteilen kann, wissenschaftlich gut fundiert und durchaus distanziert betrachtet.
Spanische Inquisition, wie im Vorfeld von einigen befürchtet, war das ganz sicher nicht.
Allerdings vermisste ich Kritik zum oftmals von Vereinen praktizierten Graskarpfenbesatz. Das hätte wohl die Sendezeit gesprengt, Beitrag wäre wohl auch nicht mehr so ganz neutral ausfallen und hätte mehr den Erwartungshaltungen dem Titel gegenüber entsprochen.

Karpfenangler werden sich natürlich kritisiert fühlen und vehement bestreiten.#d
Ich bestreite lediglich weder Hobby-, noch Sportangler zu sein. Auch kein Kochtopffischer oder so, aber ich fand den Beitrag gut. Nur ums nochmal hervorzuheben


----------



## thanatos (4. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

war weniger arg als erwartet ,jedoch teilweise etwas entfernt von der Realität.


----------



## Brachsenfan (4. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Fand´s auch recht gut soweit.
Dass der Karpfen für eine fehlende Vegetation verantwortlich sein kann, sieht man an meinem Hausgewässer.
Früher doch teils viel Kraut und in der Zeit auch recht gut Weißfische und kein ganz schlechter Schleienbestand im See.
Dann jahrelang viel Karpfen besetzt.
Heute so gut wie kein Kraut mehr, Bestand an Karpfen ist "explodiert"(vermehren sich sogar regelmäßig selbst!)und der Weißfisch- und Schleienbestand ist extrem zurückgegangen!
Nur mal als Beispiel:
Angel ich mit Wurm, Maden oder Mais, egal mit welcher Methode und wie großem Köder(Menge am Haken), ich fange eher einen Karpfen als einen anderen Friedfisch!
Selbst beim nächtlichen Ansitz mit Wurm auf Aal, kommt es häufiger vor, dass man eher einen Karpfen, wie irgend etwas anderes fängt.
Auch ist der Karpfen ein großer Nahrungskonkurrent für alle anderen Friedfische!
Noch ein Beispiel:
Im vergangenen Jahr habe ich von Anfang Februar bis Ende April fast ausschließlich mit der Feederrute und 2-3 Maden bzw. kleinen 6mm-Pellets als Köder geangelt(Futter mal süß, mal fischig). 
Fangergebnis: ausschließlich Karpfen!!

Seit ein paar Jahren besetzt der Verein nun verstärkt Brachsen und Rotaugen, und das teils auch in ordentlichen Größen(damit sie sich möglichst schnell reproduzieren können). Und dass natürlich für ordentlich Geld, was man anderweitig manchmal gut gebrauchen könnte!
Nur leider gibt es immer noch genug Angler bei uns, die unbedingt ihre Karpfen besetzt haben wollen, weshalb leider immer noch in etwa die gleiche Menge an Karpfen wie an Weissfischen besetzt wird.
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass da vielleicht doch der eine oder andere die Sendung gesehen hat, und eventuell mal über seinen Standpunkt bezüglich Karpfenbesatz nachdenkt.

Ich hoffe, ich bin damit jetzt niemandem zu nahe getreten, aber das wollte ich jetzt gerade mal loswerden.
Ich kenne die Diskussion aus den Vorstandssitzungen meines Vereins und kann mir auch gut vorstellen, wie es mir ergehen würde, wenn ich offen im Verein sagen würde, was ich vom Besatz von Karpfen in unseren See halte.
Deshalb bin ich froh, dass ich mich hier mal so äußern kann und meine Meinung so aussprechen kann, wie ich das möchte.
Vielen Dank schon mal dafür!

Jetzt wünsche ich euch allen noch Petri Heil!
Und fangt die Karpfen aus unseren sonst doch so schönen Gewässern!
Die sind zum Essen da!!:vik:


----------



## thanatos (4. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

@ Brachsenfan
 möchte dir da nicht grundsätzlich widersprechen da ja jedes Gewässer so seine Eigenheiten hat.wir haben auch einen 
 Karpfenbestand trotzdem hat sich bei uns das Kraut wieder 
 "angesiedelt" ohne unser Zutun .Vermehren tun sich die Karpfen allerdings nicht.
 Besatzmaßnahmen von heimischen Fischen ist für mich 
 ein fragwürdiges Unternehmen .In einem See den ich seit 60 Jahren beangle ist hat sich die Weißfischpopulation schon
 x mal verändert so daß einige Arten fast gar nicht mehr 
 vorgekommen sind und dann plötzlich wieder in solchen Massen das sie uns schon "die Pest waren"um eines Tages plötzlich wieder selten waren und alles ohne unserer 
 "Regulierung" .Der See ist geschlossen ,etwa 30 Ha .bis 4 m
 tief.


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf ARD

Erlebnis Erde...Wildes Großbritannien


sehr sehr geil


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (26. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gerade auf Sport1

Fishing - eine neue Serie

*edit. nicht mein Geschmack. #d


----------



## Stumbe (26. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



"Rutenkiller" schrieb:


> Gerade auf Sport1
> 
> Fishing - eine neue Serie
> 
> *edit. nicht mein Geschmack. #d


Um was geht es in dem Format? 
Bzw. Was genau wird gemacht?


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (26. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Bass fishing bei den Amis.
So viel und so schwer wie möglich fangen und anschl. ein dickes Preisgeld kassieren.


----------



## phirania (26. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Schade Big Fish Man gibt es heute wohl nicht.


----------



## Angler2097 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gerade die letzte Minute Deutschland - England #g


----------



## phirania (26. März 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Looser spiel....#q#q#q


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. April 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

natur exclusuiv

Wildnis Nordamerika Von Wasser umgeben
BR 18:45 - 19:30


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. April 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur zeit auf phoenix


unternehmen oktopus

vorstoß ins reich der riesenkraken

21:00 - 21:45 uhr


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. April 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Heute, Di. 19.04.

WDR, 20:15 Uhr

Abenteuer Erde: "Thunfische - Jäger der Meere"*

(für alle, die nicht auf Fußball stehen )


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. April 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur erinnerung!


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute 04.06.2016

18: 45 Uhr BR
Wilde Slowakei  Doku

20:15 Uhr Arte
Unsere Ozeane Doku.
Im Blau der Tiefe / In Sand und Algen / Leben im Riff / Zwischen Land und Wasser


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute 08.06.2016

ZDF 20:15 - 21:45 Uhr
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst


Pro7  20:15 - 22:25 Uhr
True Grit  USA 2010
Western ...#6!


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt


20:15- 21:45 Uhr NDR
Expeditionen ins Tierreich XXL
Die Nordsee unser Meer


----------



## Seele (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt


ZDF
Europameisterschaft 2016 LIVE
Deutschland - Polen


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Danke,|rolleyes


----------



## Maifliege (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Verpasst, war am Wasser...


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf SWR 

Antijagd Hege Pflege und co.


----------



## Peter_Piper (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gleich auf Planet TV:

Do. 30.06.

23:05 Uhr
*Essequibo - Amazoniens vergessener Strom*

http://www.planet-tv.de/programm.html


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit ZDF  

20:15 - 21:45 Uhr
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst

20:15 - 21:00 Uhr NDR
Expeditionen ins Tierreicch


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute 26.07.2016

*NDR 18:15 - 18:45 Uhr*

NaturNah
*Invasion der Schwarzmundgrundeln*


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. August 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*


ZDF
20:15 - 21:45 Uhr
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst

NDR
20:15 - 21:00 Uhr
Expeditionen ins Tierreich


----------



## Stumbe (4. August 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ARTE
20:15
Delfinbabys in der Sharkbay (Doku)

Blöder Name, erinnert an grottenschlechte B-Movies.


----------



## Harrie (4. August 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Arte

Heute ab 23.55 Uhr

Lillyhammer

Teil 1-4 #6

*


----------



## Jose (6. August 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute  gibts rollende steine
*ARTE 21:55*
crossfire hurricane


----------



## phirania (6. August 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwit-_OXgK3OAhVCWRQKHWwHBOIQqQIIOTAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.haz.de%2FNachrichten%2FMedien%2FNetzwelt%2FArte-Concerts-und-3Sat-senden-vom-Wacken-Open-Air&usg=AFQjCNH5Vrkwo0KSt2MmsotwMkN4JvcbqA

Wacken OpenAir Live.


----------



## bombe20 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

mdr 20:45
*Faltbootkult aus Pouch*


----------



## gründler (15. September 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute

NDR 3  20.15Uhr Mare TV Schwedens Küsten

#h


----------



## gründler (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf arte Angler Doku


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*


ZDF
20:15 - 21:45 Uhr
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst

Phoenix
20:15 - 21:00 Uhr
Die See der kleinen Monster

Weit drüben, in der südostasiatischen Inselwelt, liegt Sulawesi,  und gleich daneben die Insel Lembeh. Die schmale Wasserstraße, die  Lembeh von der Hauptinsel trennt, beherbergt eine sagenhafte  Gesellschaft von bizarren Meerestieren. Es heißt, es gäbe nirgendwo  sonst auf der Erde einen Platz wie diesen, so viele unterschiedliche,  bunte, skurrile und seltene Arten auf einem einzigen Fleck.


----------



## Peter_Piper (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute, 20:15 Uhr auf Planet TV:

*mare TV: Abu Dhabi - Das Inselreich des Scheichs.*​


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*Phoenix

20:15 - 21:00 Uhr
Wildes Deutschland*

Die Natur an Vorpommerns Küste ist außergewöhnlich. Die einzigartige Landschaft zwischen Ostsee und Bodden steht seit 1990 unter strengem Schutz. Der Nationalpark ist mit über 80.000 Hektar neben dem Nationalpark Wattenmeer an der Nordsee das größte Schutzgebiet Deutschlands.


*21:00 - 21:45 Uhr
Das grüne Band*
Naturparadiese voller Leben direkt am Todesstreifen, seltene Tiere und Pflanzen im Schatten von Wachtürmen. Entlang des über 7.000 Kilometer langen "Eisernen Vorhangs", der Europa vier Jahrzehnte lang trennte, hatten sich von der Polarregion Finnlands über die innerdeutsche Grenze bis nach Mazedonien und ans Schwarze Meer Lebensräume erhalten, die andernorts längst verschwunden waren.

*Kabel 1
20:15 - 23:00 Uhr
Matrix  Sci-Fi-Film*


----------



## cafabu (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*3sat Donnerstag, 13. Oktober 20:15*
*Angeln verbieten?*
Film von Ulf Marquardt
_Angeln ist ein weit verbreitetes Hobby - allein in Deutschland gibt es etwa drei Millionen Freizeitfischer. Sie üben einen erheblichen Einfluss auf das aquatische Ökosystem aus.
Und die angelbegeisterten Bundesbürger geben viel Geld für ihr Hobby aus: Auf 6,4 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr schätzen das Deutsche Institut für Wirtschaft und das Leibniz-Institut den gesamtökonomischen Nutzen der Angelfischerei.
Davon leben Gerätehändler, Reiseveranstalter, Gastwirte und Bootsvermieter - insgesamt 52 000 Menschen. Das sind mehr Jobs als in der gesamten deutschen Berufsfischerei. 
Angler nehmen für sich in Anspruch, die Natur zu schützen, schließlich pflegten sie intensiv ihre Angelgewässer und sorgten für den Artenschutz durch das Aussetzen, den Fischbesatz von Gewässern. Doch stimmt diese Argumentation wirklich?
Fest steht, dass Fisch nicht gleich Fisch ist. Während der Karpfen ohne Besatz kaum überleben könnte, ist das Aussetzen beim Hecht sinnlos: Denn Hechte sind Kannibalen und fressen die Neuankömmlinge einfach auf. Der Hecht kommt gut alleine klar und so scheint es in einem Gewässer eine bestimmte natürliche Bestandsdichte zu geben, die niemals überschritten wird. Besonders kontrovers wird der Umgang mit dem Europäischen Aal diskutiert: Der Aal ist laut der Weltnaturschutzunion, der IUCN, vom Aussterben bedroht. Trotzdem wird er in Deutschland noch immer gern und zahlreich geangelt. Auch das Freilassen von Aalen aus Fischzuchtanlagen ist für Naturschützer keine Lösung, denn die Aale werden als Jungtiere, als sogenannte Glasaale, im Meer und in Flüssen gefangen und in den Zuchtanlagen nur gemästet.
Eine Lösung, die der Gesetzgeber für den Schutz der Fischbestände fordert, ist das Zurückwerfen zu kleiner Fische. Ist diese Maßnahme wirklich hilfreich? In einer aktuellen Studie hat das Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei untersucht, ob zurückgeworfene Fische tatsächlich überleben. Wie stecken Fische das Hakenschlucken und Wiederfreilassen weg – überleben sie dieses "Catch and Release" oder ist die Maßnahme sinnlos? 
Die Europäische Union setzt sich für eine nachhaltige Fischereipolitik ein und sieht seit 2015 bei einigen Fischarten deutlich reduzierte Fangquoten vor. Doch Naturschützer klagen, dass dies der Überfischung der Gewässer nicht dient, solange es keine Quotenregelung auch für Freizeitangler gibt.
Sollte diese Fangquotenregelung nicht auch für Freizeit- und nicht nur für kommerzielle Fischer angestrebt werden?

Redaktionshinweis: Im Anschluss, um 21.00 Uhr, diskutiert Gert Scobel mit seinen Gästen unter anderem über gesellschaftliche und ethisch-moralische Aspekte des Themas._


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ist vorgemerkt, mal sehen was eventuell für ein Bullshit dabei rum kommt.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Das ist bereits ne Wiederholung! Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat....ansehen!


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

nochmals zur erinnerung

3sat
20:15 - 21:00 Uhr Doku.
Angeln verbieten?


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*


ARD
20:15 - 21:40 Uhr 
Terror - ihr Urteil
Drama, D2016

21:40 - 22:50 Uhr
Hart aber fair
Terror-Abstimmung
Urteil und Diskussion


Kabel 1
 20:15 - 22:55 Uhr
Matrix Reloaded


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur zeit auf NDR 
Expeditionen ins Tierreich

Auf Leben und Tod - Das Meer


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. November 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

 NDR 
18:15 - 18:45

Typisch! Der Gezeiten-Fischer


----------



## armyn (3. November 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

danke
grad umgeschalten:vik:


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. November 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 20:15 - 21:45 Uhr

Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst

*Aktenzeichen XY nimmt den Fall von Carolin G. in Sendung auf*


----------



## feko (16. November 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Dicke fische um 9  auf alpha br


----------



## Eckhaard (16. November 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ist das ARD alpha?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. November 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur Zeit auf NDR

Die lachs-Industrie

22:00-22:45 uhr


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. November 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur Zeit auf NDR

Das Nordmagazin
Fischer Dunkelmann ´Boltenhagen/Tarnewitz


----------



## james1990 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 19.30 Uhr auf Arte

Das Geheimnis der Aale

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G750-U10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. November 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

super tipp, ich bin dabei


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

jetzt in prosieben: schlag den star, 
duell mussel <> mussel, no brain :vik:

kann jeder pisaner mit, nur nicht die kantitaten :q


mehr horror als rocky horror mit udo L. (geh nach hause, alter mann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## zokker (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ist schon gelaufen, gibt es aber noch in der Mediathek und auch noch viele andere interessante Sendungen über Fische und Angeln.

http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/067846-010-A/mit-offenen-karten


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute, 14.12.

*Der Riesen-Makohai*

23:30 Uhr 

auf Discovery Channel


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf NDR 3...... Karpfenzucht


----------



## Jose (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

arte 21:15 
The Rolling Stones: Havana Moon

Cuba Cuba Cuba


----------



## Jose (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

wow

verpasst?

verpasst, und zwar sowas von,

omg


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

20:15 - 21:45 Uhr NDR
Land zwischen Belt und Bodden
Eine spannende Entdeckungsreise entlang der Küste der Ostsee


20:15 - 22:00 Uhr Kabel 1
Men in Black ll


20:15 - 23:00 Uhr 3Sat
Elvis (1/2) und (2/2) Biografie


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

_*4 Sendungen "Angel-Duell" - Zwei Profis am Haken

Mi 04.01.2017 auf DMAX von 2:00 Uhr bis 4:45 Uhr *_

#h


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. März 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*20:15 Uhr NDR*

*die nordstory Spezial- Fischgeschichten*



Die "nordstory Spezial" erzählt von Menschen, die eine große  Leidenschaft eint - der Fisch. Ob selbst geangelter und nach eigenem  Rezept eingelegter Hering, wie bei Sylvia und Wolle Schulpig aus  Eisenhüttenstadt, die ihren "Heringsurlaub" an der Rügenbrücke  verbringen. Oder Gerhard Zaade und seine Kollegen vom Meeresangler-Club  Stralsund, die auf dem Strelasund Jagd nach dem Silberfisch machen. Oder  wie Diana Rehbohm nahe Zarrentin am Schaalsee, die den Fisch-Imbiss,  den ihr Vater schon zu DDR-Zeiten aufgebaut hat, weiterführt und für  deren Kunden Aal-Werner auf Fischfang geht.


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. April 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 
ZDF
20:15 - 21:45 Uhr
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst


----------



## Hering 58 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*ARD heute
Tod einer Kadettin
20:15-21:45*


----------



## gründler (17. April 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf NTV  Meer Fische Forschung


----------



## mathei (20. April 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 20:15 Mare TV im NDR 
Norwegen 
https://www.hoerzu.de/tv-programm/


----------



## Kauli11 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

...und um 21:00 Uhr : Die Lofoten. #h


----------



## Eggi 1 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Habe mir beide Sendungen angeschaut.
Norwegen ist wirklich ein tolles Land.


----------



## Kauli11 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

mare TV sind immer sehr gut gemachte Sendungen.#6

#h


----------



## Jose (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

JETZT: arte

Fischer im Donau-Delta


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 
ZDF
20:15 - 21:45 Uhr
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 

NDR 17:35 - 18:00 Uhr

Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt
*
Die Elbtalaue – Faulenzermethode und halbe Gummis*
Wenn  früh morgens der Nebel über den ElbtaIauen aufsteigt, der Seeadler  seine Kreise zieht und der Elbbiber in seine Burg abtaucht, dann schlägt  auch die Stunde der Angler. Mit Rucksack, Ruten und Keschern kämpfen  sie sich durch feuchte Wiesen, mannshohes Schilf und bauchtiefes Wasser  der Altarme, bis sie endlich ihr Quartier an einem der unzähligen  Buhnenköpfe aufgeschlagen haben.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 
ZDF
20:15 - 21:45 Uhr
Aktenzeichen XY...ungelöst
Spezial: Wo ist mein Kind?


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute NDR 20:15 Uhr " MARE TV ", immer sehenswert.

#h


----------



## Jose (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

gleich, 19:45 arte
fischer-im-donaudelta


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur zeit auf zdf

aktenzeichen xy ungelöst


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zZ auf 3sat PRECHT  Eine der besten Sendungen im deutschen Fernsehen.


----------



## ulli1958m (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Rute raus der Spaß beginnt " Die Schlei"
....jetzt auf NDR

#h


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ARTE

20:15 Uhr 
Zum Leiden verdammt
- Das Geschäft mit den Belugawalen
Doku. GB2017


----------



## Hans52152 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 20.07.2017 um 17:40 Uhr auf Arte 
 "Riesenfische in unseren Flüssen"


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf ZDF Info 

Die Aalmafia


----------



## Hans52152 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute NDR 17:35 Uhr Rute raus der Spass beginnt.


----------



## Torkel (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Um 11:35 Die Aalmafia auf ZDFinfo


----------



## Hans52152 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Samstag, Rute raus der Spass beginnt.


----------



## Mainhatten (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute HR 
20:15 Wächter der Wale
21:15 wildes Deutschland - unbekannte Tiefen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hans52152 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Arte 18:35 Uhr,   über den Kormoran

 Fischdieb oder Sündenbock?


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

jetzt  17:41 Uhr
rute raus, der spass beginnt...

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...ute-raus-der-Spass-beginnt,trruteraus116.html


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jo,und danach geht's gleich zum Strand ;-)


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Jetzt auf Arte 

Monsanto.....


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute
ZDF 20:15 Uhr 
"Aktenzeichen XY... ungelöst"


----------



## Fruehling (7. November 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Sehr interessant: https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/065302-001-A/wasser-ist-zukunft/

Und auch das: https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/065302-003-A/wasser-ist-zukunft/

Wird am 18.11.2017 inkl. drei weiterer Folgen nochmals ausgestrahlt: http://programm.ard.de/TV/Programm/Sender?sender=28724&datum=18.11.2017


----------



## LOCHI (21. November 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Dienstag, 21. November 2017 MDR
Der Koloss vom Thüringer Meer (die Bleilochtaalsperre)

https://www.mdr.de/entdecke/der-osten-bleilochtalsperre-132.html


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. November 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

*"Wem gehört das Wasser?"*
Heute, Fr. 24.11. 
22:55 Uhr auf Planet, bzw. Planet HD

zum Inhalt:
Wasser ist die lebenswichtigste Ressource der Erde. Der Kampf um den  Besitz der weltweiten Wasser-Reserven hat längst begonnen. Mehrere  Weltkonzerne liefern sich ein Wettrennen um die besten  Trinkwasserquellen - allen voran Coca Cola, Pepsi und Nestlé, der größte  Lebensmittelhersteller des Planeten. Der Zugang zu sauberem Wasser ist  ein Menschenrecht, erklären die Vereinten Nationen.


----------



## zokker (24. November 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Planet HD#c ... ist das ein Bezahlsender?


----------



## bombe20 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



zokker schrieb:


> ist das ein Bezahlsender?


im prinzip ja.


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute Abend, um 19:40 auf arte:

Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. November 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

danke für den tip


----------



## Franz_16 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Danke für den Hinweis, Frühling #6
Wird mittlerweile auch hier schon diskutiert:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333636


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Kein Ding...


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur zeit  auf phoenix

Kabeljau


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Danke Salziges Silber.
Die Sendung heißt:
Kanadas Nationalparks (5/5) 

Hier noch ein paar Zusatzinfos:
http://www.phoenix.de/content/phoenix/die_sendungen/1187051

Phoenix Livestream:
http://www.phoenix.de/livestream/


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

 
hatte weiter keine infos zur sendung.. ich sah nur ein fischer mit dösch


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

geht mir auch oft so: 
Wasser , Fisch - zappen beenden ;-)))


----------



## spike999 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute bei Hart aber Fair gehts ums Insektensterben


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



spike999 schrieb:


> heute bei Hart aber Fair gehts ums Insektensterben



Ich warte derweil auf Kormoran sterben.


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

@Zander Jonny
welcher sender |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



spike999 schrieb:


> heute bei Hart aber Fair gehts ums Insektensterben


Ist Minister Schmidt dabei ;-)))
>Kommt ARD


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

heute
ZDF 20:15 Uhr 
"Aktenzeichen XY... ungelöst"


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

jetzt auf wdr

ostseeparadies rügen


----------



## zokker (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

z.Z. auf one  Little Britain


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Aktuell auf 3sat seit 10 Minuten: Sambesi - Der donnernde Fluß!


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf NDR

Berge der Tiefsee


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur zeit auf zdf 

aktenzeichen xy..ungelöst


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> zur zeit auf zdf
> 
> aktenzeichen xy..ungelöst



Werde ich mir angucken.Danke Maik


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

gerne,

ich muß mich auch ein bissel ablenken


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf ARD... Das Erste

Erlebnis Erde:
Wale vor unserer Küste


----------



## Seifert (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Zur Zeit auf ARD... Das Erste
> 
> Erlebnis Erde:
> Wale vor unserer Küste



Angeln jeht bei die Tiere nich,wa.......|supergri


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

ich glaube "petra" hätte da was gegen


----------



## poldi82 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



Seifert schrieb:


> Angeln jeht bei die Tiere nich,wa.......|supergri



Da lebende Köderfische tabu sind, würde es sich anbieten Seehunde......


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute
ARD 20:15 - 21:00 Uhr
Der Blaue Planet - Unbekannte Ozeane


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute 26.02.2018 
ARD 20:15 - 21:00 Uhr
"Der Blaue Planet"  Leuchtende Tiefsee - Folge 2


https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=newssearch&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjAt-mA7MPZAhWMPFAKHZb9DuMQqQIIJygAMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.presseportal.de%2Fpm%2F6694%2F3875426&usg=AOvVaw3jcAWTM7u_S4Yebq6ULc4X


----------



## schlotterschätt (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Aber erst Anglerdemo kieken !!! #6

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/markt/Markt,sendung741972.html


----------



## elbetaler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

#6 Blauer Planet! 1.Folge war schon toll. Wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

verdammt geniale aufnahmen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute:
ARD 20:15 - 21:00 Uhr
Der Blaue Planet (3/6) - Faszination Korallenriff


----------



## bacalo (5. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Immer wieder faszinierende Aufnahmen; KLASSE!


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute:
ARD 20:15 - 21:00 Uhr
Der Blaue Planet (4): Auf hoher See


----------



## Hering 58 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Danke für die Info, Maik.


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Hallo,

heute 20:15 auf 3Sat :  Unsere Verwandten im Wasser

mit Fischfotograf Michael Roggo auf Tauchgang in verschiedenen Gewässern.

Werd ich mir ansehen.


----------



## zokker (12. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

3sat  20:15 Netz Natur

es geht um Fische, mit tollen Unterwasseraufnahmen


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*



zokker schrieb:


> 3sat  20:15 Netz Natur
> 
> es geht um Fische, mit tollen Unterwasseraufnahmen



Zwei Männer, ein Gedanke.

Ist auch in der 3Sat-Mediathek zu finden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Insgesamt fand ich die Sendung wirklich gut


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute:
ARD 20:15 - 21:00 Uhr
Der Blaue Planet (5) Unterwasserdschungel


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute:
ARD 20:15 - 21:00 Uhr
Der Blaue Planet (6)
An der Küste prallen zwei Welten aufeinander. Die sechste und letzte Folge von "_Der Blaue Planet_"  erzählt, wie wild lebende Tiere mit den ständigen Wechseln an Land und  im Meer zurechtkommen: eine dramatische Achterbahnfahrt ...


----------



## hanzz (26. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Das ist so eine grandiose Sendereihe.
Muss ich mir nochmal am Stück ansehen.

Sollte in jeder Schule zur Pflicht werden.
Manche wissen doch gar nicht auf welch schönem Planet wir leben dürfen.


----------



## Jose (31. März 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

morgen, 01.04. Arte 20:15

"aus der mitte entspringt ein fluss"
https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/042128-000-A/aus-der-mitte-entspringt-ein-fluss/

(klingt wie ein geschenk für mich)


----------



## hanzz (1. April 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gleich 14:45

Arte

Wälder unserer Erde


----------



## Kauli11 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gleich auf Arte 20:15 Uhr. 
Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss.

Immer wieder sehenswert. #6

#h


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. April 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf ARD 

Erlebnis Erde: Die Karibik (3/3)


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. April 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Gleich auf DMAX: 
Big Fish Man


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Zusammen,[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Heute ab 13:20 Uhr Viel Wasser auf 3Sat[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Los gehts um 13:20 Uhr mit *Seehund, Biber, wilde Pferde - Auf Expedition am Rhein. *[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Infos dazu gibt's hier.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Weiter geht's um 14:05 Uhr mit *WILDES DEUTSCHLAND - Der Main*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Infos dazu gibts hier: [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Und im Anschluss daran um 14:45 Uhr: *Die Stimme der Donau*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Infos hier.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Alles auch noch in der 3Sat Mediathek anzusehen.[/FONT]


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. April 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Hallo,
Heute Abend 
20:15 Uhr auf 3sat
Bodensee - Wildnis am großen Wasser.


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. April 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Ebenfalls Heute 19:40 Uhr auf ARTE:
Re: Fischen unter Polizeischutz
 Wem gehört der Golf von Piran?

gibts auch in der Mediathek.


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

zur zeit auf ndr 3

wilde ostsse


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Zur Zeit auf MDR


Sagenhaft-- Die Mecklenburgische Ostseeküste


----------



## LOCHI (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Die Nordreportage: Heringsalarm an der Schlei* NDR 18:15*


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

jetzt auf zdf



aktenzeichen xy..ungelöst


----------



## Hering 58 (26. September 2022)

*AW: Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages*

Heute um 20:15 Uhr auf BR.
Landfrauenküche es geht um die Fisch Küche?
Lea Birnbaum ist Fischwirtin und arbeitet mit ihrem Vater im eigenen Familienbetrieb in Epfenhausen bei Landsberg am Lech. 15 verschiedene Arten von Süßwasserfischen werden in 28 Naturteichen aus reinstem Quellwasser gehalten.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Oktober 2022)

Seit letztem Montag kommt um 21.55 auf Kabel 1 Doku wieder die 8-teilige Doku: "Giganten unter Wasser" von und mit Cyril Chauquet.

Zuletzt hat er im Frasier-River in Kanada mit ner Stella (7000er Größe?)und einer Multi auf Meterlange weiße Störe geangelt und auch getaucht, der größte maß immerhin 2,30m! Dieser wurde markiert und wieder released. Er  angelt weltweit vom Ufer, aus dem Wasser und vom Boot....

Ich glaube, in einer Folge angelt er in Mitteleuropa auf Großwelse... 

Wünsche viel Spaß und Spannung beim Anschauen !


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Oktober 2022)

Am Freitag, dem 21.10.22 startet um 20.15 auf Kabel 1 Doku eine neue, 3-teilige Dokureihe: "In unbekannten Gewässern mit Jeremy Wade", geht bis um 21.50.
Diesmal folgt der Autor dem atlantischen Lachs auf Island, anschließend geht es auf Afrikas "Riesen"... 
Ein bestimmt sehr sehenswerter, spannender und interessanter Beitrag! 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Anschauen!


----------



## harbec (22. Oktober 2022)

*Aktueller Fernsehtipp des Tages:
22.10.2022, 16.00 Uhr, NDR

Rute raus, der Spass beginnt -
Quappen schnappen an der Oder*

Die Oder gilt als das Toprevier für Quappenangler in Deutschland. Hier wollen H. Galling
und h. Hennings versuchen, einen der aalartigen Fische zu fangen.


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2022)

Danke harbec.
Oller Westgrenzer.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. November 2022)

Heute Abend um 20.15 auf NDR: Die Seebrücken von MV- Die Majestäten der Ostsee, Deutschland 2022
U.a: Die 394 oder 400m lange Selliner Brücke auf Rügen,deren Attraktion eine Tauchgondel ist... 
Die 1898 erbaute, 280m lange Seebrücken von Ahlbeck sowie Läden, Cafés und Restaurants auf der Kaiser-Wilhelm Brücke in Heringsdorf (508m) sowie Boltenhagen und Wohlenberger Wiek.

Geht bis 21.15.

18.30 auf 3SAT: nano special: Adieu, Mittelmeer bis 19.00
Auf PHOENIX um 20.15 bis um 22.30: Lebensraum Riff  Winter/Frühling/Sommer im Great Barrier Reef vor Australien und der Tourismus dort. 

Auf Kabel1Doku um 20.15: Enthüllt: Geheimnisse der Meere u. a. Golf von Mexico, geht bis 22.00.

Dann wünsche ich viel Erfolg bei der Auswahl und  Spaß, Freude sowie Spannung beim Anschauen!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. November 2022)

Hat jemand die letzte Folge von "Rute raus-der Spaß beginnt" geschaut? Da wurde gezeigt, wie man einen 1m+ Hecht Grätenfrei filetiert. 
War aber viel Verschnitt dabei (Bereiche mit den Y-Gräten). Würdet ihr das genauso machen? 
Jedenfalls sah das Rezept und das Endprodukt sehr lecker aus!


----------



## Naish82 (21. November 2022)

Filetiere seit Jahren so, gibt auch viele YT Videos dazu. Geht super und mit ein bischen Übung hält sich der Verschnitt in Grenzen


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. November 2022)

Ja, 
Allerdings war das nicht der Meterhecht von Horst sondern der etwa 80er vom Guide. 
Barsch lag auch noch daneben. 

Für mich war das Filetieren sehr lehrreich, einfacher geht es wohl nicht. 

Sehr, sehr geniAale Sache, hatte der Guide wohl in einem professionellen Fischgeschäft so beigebracht bekommen. 

Endlich eine einfache Sache, wie man den Hecht grätenfrei bekommt... Einfach super 

R. S.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. November 2022)

Dann werde ich das zukünftig genauso machen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2022)

Ich auch, bin ganz begeistert   

R. S.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (22. November 2022)

Das ist die sauberste Arbeit, die ich bisher zu dem Thema gesehen habe, wenn auch sehr langwierig.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. November 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Das ist die sauberste Arbeit, die ich bisher zu dem Thema gesehen habe, wenn auch sehr langwierig.


Kenne ich, ist sehr detailliert.
Ist mir aber zu viel Arbeit und ne Menge Verlust diese Y Gräten zu entfernen, gut beim Meter macht dies nix?
Ich spucke beim Essen daher weiterhin die Gräten, oder sortiere aufm Teller.

Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. November 2022)

Lassen sich die Y-Gräten beim filetieren nicht irgendwie ertasten und mit einer Gräten- oder Splitterpinzette entfernen?  Wenn das funktioniert, hätte man nicht soviel Verschnitt! 
Grade bei einem Hecht 80+ sollte diese Gräten doch entsprechend fühlbar sein, wenn man an die von einer bestimmten Seite angeht...


----------



## Taxidermist (22. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Lassen sich die Y-Gräten beim filetieren nicht irgendwie ertasten und mit einer Gräten- oder Splitterpinzette entfernen?


Nö, deshalb schon weil es eben Y Gräten sind, da würdest du nur das Fleisch zerrupfen!
Son Hecht ist halt kein Lachs, wo dies problemlos geht.

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. November 2022)

Moin. 
Heute Nich vergessen:

16:15 NDR

Rute raus.... 
Hering, Zander, Stippen is angekündigt 

R. S.


----------

